#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-21
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw Have you got a moment?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: yup :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Still there?
<phillw> yep :).. did you not accept the invite?
<phillw> flexiondotorg: ?
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Yo
<flexiondotorg> Sorry, bit crazy.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, One tiny sec.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: if general chat / questions, pop onto #phillw - no logging bot on there :P
<wxl> flexiondotorg: long time no hear. what's up?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I've just about got the Raspberry Pi  2 finalised.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Took longer than expected due to "real life" but I've been working with phillw this afternoon to wrap things up.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: I have tipped wxl off, so as to concur that lubuntu will support a Pi2 version of lubuntu.
<wxl> very nice, flexiondotorg !!!!
<ianorlin> flexiondotorg: you mentioned yuyo-gtk-theme will be removed but what will happen on updates
<ianorlin> I think I have both lxde and mate systems using it
<wxl> flexiondotorg: you might want to change the "no" to "available for download" or something or have a footnote (e.g. for sonic pi, scratch, etc)
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Good idea about foot note!
<wxl> thanks for all your hard work, flexiondotorg. i'm very excited about this. actually i plan on using my lubuntu-powered-pi2 to do a little forensics work
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<flexiondotorg> I'm also working on a build of Kodi.
<wxl> what's that?
<flexiondotorg> Previously XBMC.
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> cool
<wxl> what about mythbuntu?
<flexiondotorg> Yep, want to do that and Ubuntu Studio.
<wxl> you should get kxstudio involved too
<flexiondotorg> But I can't test Mythbuntu.
<wxl> well if you get the mythbuntu folks involved˙
<flexiondotorg> The idea is we get as many built and working as possible.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-22
<flexiondotorg> wxl, phillw Ubuntu Pi Flavour Maker is announced and I've started spreading the word.
<flexiondotorg> Many thanks for the support Lubuntu have shown the project :-)
<phillw> great!!!
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: what is the status of it?
<phillw> tsimonq2: the status is fully released...
<phillw> tsimonq2: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<phillw> It's so nice not to be under news embargo
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> yay :)
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: nice job :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-23
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you mean by forensics work?
<tsimonq2> 01:30:28 PM < wxl> thanks for all your hard work, flexiondotorg. i'm very excited about this. actually i plan on using my lubuntu-powered-pi2 to do a little  forensics work
<wxl> tsimonq2: forensics in this case means trying to rescue some data from a dead drive
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohhhhhh gotcha thanks
<flexiondotorg> Yo
<flexiondotorg> Busy day.
<tsimonq2> o/ flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2, o/
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-24
<adueppen> I need some help with reporting a bug. I'm doing some QA for Google Code-in and I was doing the test for installing the alternate amd64 ISO. the installation went successfully and showed no errors, but upon rebooting, I found that xorg and LXDE had not been installed whatsoever. Running `dpkg --get-selections | grep xorg` returns no results.
<phillw> adueppen: did you run the self test on the iso before booting from it?
<phillw> adueppen: it seems very broken....
<phillw> I've reported it to Julien
<phillw> wxl... "Hi Boss, just had an issue flagged up with the 64bit Alternate ISO... Doesn't boot into GUI and is missing things like startx, scp, man etc. Also apt-get cannot install anything such as apport (so I can use ubuntu-bug)"
<adueppen> phillw: sorry for the late response, is the self-test checking the MD5? If so, I didn't do that. I tried to run apt and it requested the (non-existent) CDROM.
<phillw> adueppen: is okay.. i use zsync, it does the self test for me. I can confirm your bugs. But the system is that broken instead of filing a minimal bug report which basically says "It's that broken, I cannot file a bug" I've let Julien (our head of Dev) know directly.
<adueppen> phillw: OK thanks. Should I put in any bugs for the QA tracker?
<phillw> I'll retry tomorrow, it could just be a miss match in the repos when the iso was made (they auto make on a cron job) they can be broken one day and working the next.
<phillw> adueppen: not at present, I can pull files out of the broken VM if Julien needs any more information.
<adueppen> phillw: I can send my VM state if that would help
<phillw> adueppen: it's okay. I use guestfish to pull out any files that are requested. It's a handy addition for ISO testing and another reason most testers use KVM instead of vBox :)
<phillw> I covered it very quickly a few cycles ago (the install command has changed).
<adueppen> phillw: also I just checked the MD5 and it was fine, so definitely not an issue just us two are having
<phillw> adueppen: also, there is some further information on the tracker page for using with VM's etc.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs
<phillw> but, with ubuntu-bug not there and not able to install apport, there is not a great deal extra we can do at present.
<phillw> adueppen: "Hi Boss, just had an issue flagged up with the 64bit Alternate ISO... Doesn't boot into GUI and is missing things like startx, scp, man etc. Also apt-get cannot install anything such as apport (so I can use ubuntu-bug)"  In case you missed me posting up what I sent our Head of Dev.
<adueppen> phillw: yeah I saw that, just wanted to check
<phillw> adueppen: Julien will reply round about 27th / 28th Which is just in time for the A1 to be tested and approved. It's no big issue if we miss the Alpha 1 for all the IOS's. At this stage, we WANT to find issues :)
<adueppen> phillq: OK I'll see if the issue happens for the other tests, which it probably will
<phillw> it may affect the alternates as that uses a different seed to the desktop images
<phillw> I'll update my 64 bit desktop image and throw it on the VM
<phillw> having desktop and alternate as different build sequences does help lubuntu out at times if one does not play nicely (usually the PPC images).
<phillw> Ad, of course, we have PPC images this cycle
<phillw> adueppen: can you un-attach bug#1 from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109239/testcases/1437/results, thanks.
<adueppen> phillw: it won't let me not attach the bug and still mark it as a failure
<phillw> adueppen: just leave it as testing in progress, which it currently is as I want to wait for tomorrows re-build of the iso to see if was just the repo out of sync.
<adueppen> phillw: OK I'll do that
<phillw> adueppen: you can a comment similar to mine and leave it as test in progress. It will be removed when the automatic rebuild takes place.
<adueppen> phillw: done
<phillw> adueppen: I'm going to do the Desktop amd64 iso install.
<adueppen> phillw: if you have any issues with that, it's probably where it goes to a blank screen instead of telling you to remove the install media and press enter
<phillw> I'm used to that one... Been a tester sine 10.04, hence my suggesting i let Julien know we had a real odd build (he has done work to have the ISO back CD sized again) and still allow the auto rebuild to occur ij case it is just a daily break.
<phillw> grr @ timeout on ubiquity installer!
<adueppen> phillw: one last question: should I still try the other tests to see if they produce a different result?
<phillw> yes, but do do them to extent of relaxing on Christmas Eve. Regardless of what failures we find, I'm minded to not raise a manual bug until the respin tomorrow. If that still fails, I will raise a bug manually and include dump files from the VM.
<phillw> *do not do them to the extent*
<adueppen> OK
<phillw> I've got 30 minutes to go before putting the oven for to cook the beef joint over night!
<phillw> ahh, that answered that, it still uses zram :P
<phillw> adueppen: the desktop ISO machine okay.
<adueppen> phillw: ?
<phillw> adueppen: desktop amd 64 image installed and boots up fine
<adueppen> phillw: oh OK. must be an issue with the alt image(s) then
<phillw> it would point to that, as I said - Julien has done some serious dieting of the alternate image and may have been a little too harsh in what he removed.
<phillw> But, it could equally be a mis match in repos. Julien is pretty careful, so I'm not going to blame him outright!
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-25
 * ianorlin really hopes this is not pebkac because Xorg is capitlaized in the package names
<ianorlin> wait alternate bug ?
<adueppen> phillw: any updates with the whole not installing X situation?
<phillw> adueppen: yeah, Julien is away for Christmas and will look at it after the break. He is now aware of the issue.
<adueppen> phillw: OK, should I just leave the in progress result as it is?
<phillw> I'm going to do another one now the ISO has been spun to check if it was a repo mis-match
<adueppen> phillw: OK, I'm moving on to today's ISO so I can complete the Code-in task
<phillw> okies, I'll confirm it and will email the lubuntu-devel list so everyone knows of the status
<adueppen> phillw: There seems to be something seriously wrong with the ISOs lately since this one is broken too
<adueppen> having the exact same issue
<phillw> adueppen: well, as it has not had any work done to fix it, as the developer is away for Christmas, this is to be expected :)
<adueppen> phillw: oh ok
<phillw> I will confirm the issue on the mailing list.
<adueppen> phillw: has it been reported yet? or do I still have to mark the test as "in progress"?
<phillw> let me have a quick think....
<phillw> adueppen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1529285
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1529285 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Alternate installer leaves a very broken system" [Undecided,New]
<phillw> please click on 'affects me'.
<adueppen> OK
<phillw> That way, we have a bug number that Julien can fix and mark as fixed.... (Looks good in the statistics). I'm pretty sure it is the meta that is broken, but Julien can change that if he needs to.
<phillw> So,. you can mark is as a critical bug, with that bug number.
<adueppen> phillw: OK, I'm guessing this will happen to all the tests, but I'll try it anyway
<phillw> adueppen:  try the 32 bit alternate, that may be okay. If not, please add a comment to the bug that it also affects the 32 bit one as well. (it is called i386, that one)
<adueppen> phillw: OK, the task I'm doing for GCI is for the amd64, so it'll be about 30 minutes before I do it.
<phillw> okies, I'm chatting on another channel so am a bit behind you on the tests.
<phillw> If you are only doing amd64 ones, then do not worry. I'll do the i386 one, but we do need it to see if it affects more than one alternate system. The other amd64 tests will fail, as all the difference is the partitioning of the drive.
<adueppen> phillw: OK
<phillw> zsync completed, starting the i386 test now.
<phillw> adueppen: it also fails, same symptons. You will shortly have an email.
<ianorlin> hmm for which alternate?
<adueppen> ianorlin: amd64 and i386
<phillw> ianorlin: bug 1529285
<ubot93> bug 1529285 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Alternate installer leaves a very broken system with lubuntu 64 and 32 bit ISO's." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529285
<phillw> ianorlin: you should have an email landing about now via lubuntu-devel ML
<ianorlin> I think next thing is to try a server iso
<phillw> ianorlin: it gets to the point of booting okay and can do update && upgrade, but lacks a lot of basics... I'll grab the server and try it out.
<phillw> 4 mins for iso to arrive :)
<phillw> wb wxl
<ianorlin> argh I started writing some docs for how to solve this problem
<ianorlin> it is a bear to figure out on your own for alternate ones but then I sort of had other things keep coming up
<ianorlin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin/debugging-debian-installer
<ianorlin> this will help stuff get fixed but I should probably contribute more not sure I made the wiki page in the right place but I tried to make it in my own sandbox as I write it
<phillw> ianorlin: well not being able to apt-get apport etc is not fun, so a workaround is not really useful for an alpha1 :)
<ianorlin> phillw: this is to get useful bug report info from alternate
<ianorlin> so like the people -relase and stuff might not be so pissed at us
<phillw> ianorlin: if I set the bug as debian-installer, the server guys will look into it :D
<ianorlin> yeah this will sort of help them
<phillw> ubuntu-server team is much larger than lubuntu :D
<ianorlin> if you report a bug against the wrong package the is a button on launchpad to chage it
<phillw> ianorlin: I know :D
<ianorlin> there is not button to get the /var/log/syslog on launchpad from your machine as you install
<phillw> but I can upload any file I want to  a bug :) This is where guestfish is so useful :)
<phillw> As noted in the bug, I can upload any file a dev wants from the VM.
<ianorlin> networking on the same machine was a bit tought in vbox last time I tried it but works great in kvm
<ianorlin> so I can setup the save debug logs and wget -r them
<phillw> that's why I say to use kvm and guestfish http://libguestfs.org/ and http://libguestfs.org/guestfs-recipes.1.html#export-any-directory-from-a-vm
<phillw> as I use these for virgin installs, I just give them whole var/log  error and it saves them coming back and asking for a file I didn't upload :P
<phillw> bodhi zazen was the wise master who tipped me off about guestfish. Once you use it you will wonder how you ever got along without it!
<ianorlin> phillw I can understand I saw what it was but need to fully grok it
<ianorlin> also examples of how to use it in the wiki with kvm for this would be awesome
<phillw> ianorlin: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/28/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:01
<phillw> I did it back in Saucy cycle. You will bug master general's session a good resource for using ubuntu-bug http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:30
<ianorlin> I know that
<ianorlin> not sure he has time to make apport guestfish though
<phillw> well, it is for the QA team at ubuntu to add it, if they want it
<ianorlin> or something that can report a bug on a package in a guest
<ianorlin> that would be incredible
<ianorlin> although some of the snappy development stuff might be a whole lot easier as you would not want to enter a bug report on launchpad from your fridge
<phillw> ianorlin: depends how badly the install is dead. If it does not have tools needed to run apport / ubuntu-bug etc. Then guestfish will, as that tutorial said. get you /var/log/* out so you can post it up to a manually created bug report. This is not an ideal situation as they do prefer the fuller report that apport or ubuntu-bug can provide. But, it's better than "it doesn't work" :)
<phillw> ianorlin: tasksel is there in server.
<phillw> let's see what happens when I ask it install lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> ianorlin: following on from a comment in #ubuntu-bugs I have a suspect....
<phillw> phillw.net://sources.list
<phillw> phillw.net/sources.list (even!!)
<ianorlin> phillw do you get manual pacakge installation of say ubuntu-minimal?
<ianorlin> and then try lubuntu-destkop
<phillw> nope, it looks like the repos are missing
<ianorlin> philw guestfs the sources.list out of a working vm for xenial then put on webserver wget that save as sources.list
<ianorlin> then try apt?
<phillw> ahh, nope.... it looks okay... http://phillw.net/sources.list
<ianorlin> I think that may be to kludgy for even a workaround for alpha1
<phillw> it worth a check.
<phillw> it was worth a check.
<ianorlin> that would make it seem like sources.list is the problem
<phillw> no, the list looks okay now that I can fully view it
<ianorlin> or if it did not have read permissions would be pretty sad way to break the isntaller
<phillw> nope, 644 permissions :)
<ianorlin> no finding what broke it is a good thing as that would be trivial for julien to fix
<phillw> But, it cannot install ssh, which points to a debian-installer fuck up.
<phillw> adueppen: are you still about?
<adueppen> phillw: yeah I'm still here, just logged out on my other client
<phillw> ianorlin: as you may see, I've raised teward who is looking into the matter for me now.
<teward> no, you ended up having me stumble onto it
<teward> with a hangvoer :p
<teward> total coincidence
<teward> but i'll see if i can't replicate as you described with the server ISO side, and then file a bug if there is such an issue
<teward> ianorlin: unless you can give me better debug data / reproduction steps than phillw gave me?
<ianorlin> I had some previous server problems that then seemed to go away whic is :(
<ianorlin> with /var/log/syslog
<ianorlin> but I think this might be different
<phillw> teward: do want the /var/log directory?
<teward> phillw: not really, i'd like reproduction steps, for now
<phillw> install, let it reboot. sudo tasksel and ask it to install something from the list, such as the openssh package.
<teward> got a few things to test then :P
<teward> SSH + DNS + Custom (open-vm-tools lol)
<teward> don't forget i VM test things :)
<phillw> teward: while you do that, I'm going to destroy it and then re-install it pre-selecting ssh at install time
<phillw> I use KVM, so have access to guestfish for poorly VM's :P
<teward> :P
<teward> i have a low-spec VMware VM that I use for QA testing of ISOs
<teward> just destroy and redo the partitions xD
<phillw> wilco
<teward> *waits for installing*
 * phillw pukes at VMware
<teward> heh
<teward> does Lubuntu alternate run tasksel at all?
<teward> (I'm leaving standard system utilities on lol)
<phillw> teward: as you're going to try with ssh etc... is it worth me asking the initial tasksell to install lubuntu desktop?
<teward> phillw: i'm testing on Server, which as you said ianorlin explained Lubuntu alt is based off, but if it's a CD / apt sources issue it'd happen there too
<phillw> teward: I reckon so, as I see it removed at the end of the install.
<teward> then i'll pull the LUbuntu ISO
<phillw> I have a failed VM of that which I can pull /var/log etc off.
<teward> if you wish
<teward> wouldn't hurt to have a compare
<teward> ok booting now...
<phillw> let me just get this new server VM instaling
<phillw> is having the cd line in sources.list normal?
<phillw> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Alpha amd64 (20151225)]/ xenial main restricted
<phillw> coz that's what it's asking for
<ianorlin> I don't think server pulls in universe by defualt
<ianorlin> but not all of lxde is in main
<ianorlin> phillw in the logs has it installed anything after the annoying http proxy setup button or did it not get that far
<phillw> ianorlin: it offers lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop
<teward> i think server does actually
<phillw> ianorlin: it installs fully
<ianorlin> phillw it installs fully then what happens?
<phillw> ianorlin: and I got basic functions like scp, which is missing on lubntu-alternate
<phillw> ianorlin: if you ask it to add anything it asks for the cd deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Alpha amd64 (20151225)]/ xenial main restricted
<teward> phillw: that's because /etc/apt/sources.list has it uncommented
<phillw> which I don't think is correct.
<teward> IIRC it's commented out after install
<phillw> teward: indeed, so maybe comment it out and try again ?
<teward> not sure what handles commenting out things on the sources.list at/after install
<ianorlin> there was something wierd with reporting bugs from ubiquity in 14.04 that I think is why it lists that in sources
<teward> well that appears to be the offending issue
<ianorlin> that is a story for another time
<teward> the rogue cdrom line
<ianorlin> I wonder will this solve our freaking alternate point release issues for lts?
<phillw> teward: wihle server gets up, let me see if I have vi
<teward> not entirely sure where to file this bug :/
<phillw> vi on the lubuntu file.
<ianorlin> the tiny version
<ianorlin> not the full thing
<phillw> teward: it'd have to go as debian-installer ?
<teward> as i said, not entirely sure what handles commenting it out
<phillw> I know it is ubuntu fuck up, but that is using a basterdised debian-installer
<phillw> teward: I'll know soon :)
<ianorlin> what was the package that was the fix for the mtab bug
<teward> wait
<ianorlin> well launchpad has a button for changing what a bug is against
<teward> okay...
<teward> i may file a debian-installer bug...
<phillw> let me see how server gets on with me asking it to add lubuntu at the stage it is still using the iso and internet.
<phillw> ARGGHHH bloody HHTP proxy...... I hate that prompt with a passion usually reserved for Windows Vista
<teward> hmm
<phillw> okies, server does not give the option of the GUI *buntu's in the initial run.
<teward> phillw: no, it doesn't.  tasksel *after* does
<teward> but your issue is NOT a tasksel issue
<teward> it's a sources.list problem
<phillw> I'll install, and then comment out the cd line in sources.list
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1529297 is what i saw
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 ISO leaves 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented at install" [Undecided,New]
<teward> updated title to match
<phillw> teward: we can thank (19:41:20) tarpman: check your sources.list for that hint.....
<teward> phillw: free to comment if you wish on the bug as such
<teward> i don't see that line :)
<teward> anywhere
<phillw> yesterday :)
<phillw> I was still thinking it was a simple repo mis-match that would correct. So did not too much more digging.
<teward> cdrom line isn't a sources mismatch
<phillw> i had not looked at sources.list yesterday, I just kept the tab open in case I needed to refer back to it today.
<teward> :P
<teward> well i used the US mirrors cause my location, but the issue stayed
<teward> it's the cdrom line
<teward> not the rest of the sources
<phillw> in the lubuntu sources.list the lines are repeated. one is commented out, the other is not.
<phillw> and.. it's now install lubuntu-desktop
<teward> phillw: yes that's what i saw too
<teward> phillw: hate to ask but can you *read* the bug I filed?
<phillw> I'll rename the cause in bug 1529285 and point it as a dupe to your bug 1529297
<ubot93> bug 1529285 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Alternate installer leaves a very broken system with lubuntu 64 and 32 bit ISO's." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529285
<ubot93> bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 Server ISO leaves 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297
<teward> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/109273/testcases/1337/results/ is where i put my testing :P
<phillw> teward: our bug report is on the tracker, it will automatically point to the new bug. you will see that bug 1529297 has got a little more heat :D
<ubot93> bug 1529297 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "[Xenial] 2015-12-25 Server ISO leaves 'deb' line for CDROM uncommented after install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529297
<teward> yep
<teward> though i also added my bug to my testcase results :P
<phillw> our bug was only on the lubuntu test cases, I never got as far as filing a 'fail' on ubuntu-server, but am quite happy to do so in order qa team know it has also been verified there.
<phillw> I've marked it as a fail, as the installation does not behave upon 1st boot after install, which is covered in the notes for a fail in QA-testing.
<teward> well, the testcase for Server is "Does it Install"
<teward> at least, in my view of how to interpret it
<teward> but i'm a very literal thinker :)
<phillw> Does it install and is it usable is how I interpret it.
<adueppen> stupid auto-away
<phillw> And, as I'm famous to my self for forgetting to add in the ssh part for a remote server. It is simply not fit for release at present :)
<phillw> adueppen: you should have an updated mail
<adueppen> yeah I do
<teward> phillw: well, it's only DECEMBER
<teward> and not APRIL :p
<ianorlin> I know but more time to fix things the better
<ianorlin> time to release in monotonical decreasing
<phillw> adueppen: if we get a bug-squad guy, we can chase a bug up very quickly :)
<ianorlin> phillw: you know what teams teward is in right ;p
<teward> yes he does
<phillw> ianorlin: yes, the nginx team :P
<teward> he's VERY familiar with what teams I'm in
 * teward leaves this here: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+participation
<ianorlin> oh I mistread philw comment at first
<teward> :)
<teward> ianorlin: i think he wants a dedicated Lubuntu person though
<phillw> ianorlin: also, teward and myself go back a while... he can insult me anytime, and we do not have petulant fits :P
<teward> ^ that
<teward> well
<teward> I might if drunk
<teward> or without coffee for three days
<phillw> as may I
<teward> but that's not often :)
<teward> phillw: the other reason I didn't mark failed?  Easy workaround
<phillw> teward: that is an issue for the release notes :P
<teward> phillw: if and only if it ends up in the actual release ;)
<teward> pretty certian that's a big enough bug it'll get resolved
<phillw> teward: A1 releases NYE (not sure who's bloody idea that was!!)
<phillw> teward: adueppen the workaround for sources.list works fine and lubuntu-desktop can be installed.
<adueppen> phillw: OK
<phillw> adueppen: have you used vi before?
 * tsimonq2 suggests nano :P
<adueppen> phillw: A little bit, but I deleted the VMs to free up space
<tsimonq2> or Atom for a GUI editor :P
<phillw> adueppen: okies. no wories
<phillw> tsimonq2: nano will not be there at initial install with the current bug.
<tsimonq2> phillw: well I can compile it from source gosh darnit
<phillw> not on the alternate lubuntu you could not.
<phillw> as it lacks things like scp, man, tasksel and apt requires a CD inserting.. the workaround is to use vi.
<ianorlin> or why not put a known good apt sources.list on a webserver and as root wget that as the sources.list
<teward> and there went my internet >.>
<teward> had to end up doing static IPs :/
<phillw> ianorlin: you cannot do basic things... scp is not installed, and having something as basic as man missing, I'm not hopeful of having wget there either!
<phillw> ianorlin: vi is there, and it is a very quick edit :D
<teward> phillw: correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that 'basic system utilities', and if so why is the alternative iso for lubuntu NOT installing that by default
<teward> (Server has that selected by default)
<phillw> teward: I think it falls over before that, on ubuntu-server that is added at install time, just as I could likely add ssh in from the short list of what tasksel does.
<phillw> teward: in any case, they are not there... So, vi is a reasonable work around for such a short edit.
<phillw> I'm a nano user as choice, but know enough vi(m) to get by :)
<teward> same
<teward> though i'm more used to vim now :)
<phillw> yum update && yum install nano
<phillw> :P
<teward> :P
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-26
<tsimonq2> :P
<ianorlin> phillw well both nano , vi and vim seem to be working better than juffed currently
<ianorlin> or I should say last time I checked
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: aww come on, you coulda made the 4th :P
<ianorlin> the 4th being what?
<ianorlin> smiley
<tsimonq2> ianorlin: p h i l l w and t e w a r d, as well as I, all did ":P"
<tsimonq2> you could have done it too! XD
<ianorlin> I know
<ianorlin> argh scale moved away from tito's tacos
<ianorlin> although you would need a car
<ianorlin> yeah LAX doens't really have food in walking distance
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-27
<phillw> tsimonq2: I will keep my mouth zipped over your last wiki edit, but will be taking it up with wxl
<phillw> Just as I thought you were doing well... :'(
<tsimonq2> phillw: huh?
<tsimonq2> phillw: how is that bad?
<tsimonq2> phillw: is my cutting down on a project terrible terrible news?
<tsimonq2> how...
<phillw> tsimonq2: mentor you now are, safely wipe your own nose you cannot.
<phillw> tsimonq2: your mentor is away, time will tell upon your self declaration.
<phillw> ianorlin: are you  a master?
<ianorlin> I think I was then sort of kept forgetting to join linux padawan
<phillw> ianorlin: get it done!!! takes 5 minutes and you have padawans for life!!!
<wxl> phillw: whatcha talking about, willis?
<ianorlin> I did
<ianorlin> the irc channel
<phillw> omg wxl .. you alive / not being held captive by gun men...?
<wxl> just been busy with christmas
<phillw> ianorlin: no, http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/LinuxPadawan
<ianorlin> I am on there
<phillw> ianorlin: my eyes are tired, which is your wiki name on http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/EditorGroup ?
<ianorlin> you know you could just whois me and see if my name is on the list
<ianorlin> but Brendan Perrine
<phillw> ianorlin: your wiki link will suffice. I'm cracking down on these "of course I've got a wiki entry"
 * ianorlin reactivates cloaking device
<ianorlin> http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/BrendanPerrine
<ianorlin> I might need to update it some as my dad has needed more help recently
<phillw> ianorlin: I found it, and looking after your dad comes 1st.
<phillw> (04:36:07) wxl: phillw: whatcha talking about, willis?
<phillw> so pinged me....
<phillw> ianorlin: seeing the full name, and I do hope you do not take offence, as it has taken a bit of finding.... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fall_and_Rise_of_Reginald_Perrin
<wxl> phillw: i pinged about 19:43 #lubuntu-devel: < phillw:#lubuntu-devel> tsimonq2: I will keep my mouth zipped over your last wiki edit, but will be taking it up with wxl
<phillw> wxl: you have mail
<phillw> as a new star wars has evidently been released the saying of 'delusions of grandeur' was too hard to resist, but I could not use it in context... And for an extra 10 points, you can tell me which episode it was spoken in... The 10 points are available for 15 seconds before you all go and google it
<phillw> 5...
<phillw> 1..
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpVOGvsym8 <-- my response to phillw
<phillw> ianorlin: I don't have sound at the moment, but have the link book marked.
<phillw> wxl: 5 am here, so replies should go the email. Non of the 3 of us have plans to rise before midday.
<wxl> phillw: working on it
<wxl> you've gto email phillw
<phillw> wxl: as you wish, Sir.
<teward> ianorlin: ping
<ianorlin> yes teward?
<teward> ianorlin: was asking if you've got any light to shed on events last night, cause i don't have longs, but given other channel stuff... :/
<teward> also, i assume the ISOs are still giving the cdrom issue
<teward> ?
<teward> (but that the workaround still works)
<teward> (as a temporary stopgap for daily iso testers)
 * teward shrugs
<teward> hopefully they fix, it's a big issue on the Server ISOs too
<teward> (and actually the ISO question was the big one I wanted to ask)
<phillw> teward: it's no big deal for some of the lubuntu ISO's to not make a1 :D Much better to catch now than a week before RC :D
<ianorlin> ah not quite sure myself been a bit busy with other things
<teward> :P
<teward> no problem
<phillw> we have a workaround, so that will go in our release notes if it is not solved by NYE :)
<ianorlin> although alternate and server installer might get more testers and users if reporting bugs on it was better documentated
<phillw> wxl: and gilir will make the final decision if it comes to that stage for a1.
<ianorlin> hmm what does sorces.list look like for LTS point releases?
<phillw> ianorlin: for such, we reply on a foot note of iso page..... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/Install_Bugs I'm sure any edits to it would be gratefully received.
<phillw> ianorlin: like all the other ones :P
<ianorlin> ubuntu-bug does not work during alternate installer
<phillw> here is the one with the extra cd line uncommented ...  http://phillw.net/sources.list
<phillw> ianorlin: no, it was understood that the system would be savvy enough to be able to use apt-get :D
<phillw> as you can see, with the 1st entry being "seek the CD", apt is powerless to assist
<phillw> that a whipper snapper in #ubuntu-bugs pointed to that as a possible issue was quite amazing as all I really had was "It's not working.."
<phillw> ianorlin: and until you said to try server, things would still have been stuck there for a couple of more days. After that, with a rather hung-over teward it was possible to hunt the critter down. As teward says, as it means server iso is useless, I'm hopeful that a fix will be in time for A1 - But it's no big deal if it is a few days late.
<ianorlin> actually if you are brave enought to test alpha 1 I think you would using a daily image that has a critical bug squashed might be better
<phillw> ianorlin: I'll be switching to 16.04 shortly after New Year's Day as my production environment :) I've had to roll back once before, but as /home is /home partition that is just more of a PITA than anything else.
 * tsimonq2 already runs Xenial
<phillw> I hold off until a1 is out :)
<tsimonq2> phillw: it's perfectly stable, except for when I had to compile a newer version of apt from source because it broke :)
<phillw> it should be, but old habits die hard. And I move production machine to releases+1 once A1 is passed as fit for purpose.
<teward> tsimonq2: i prefer to wait for actual release ;)
<teward> usually by Alpha the hugest issues are resolved
<teward> in most releases
<tsimonq2> hahahaha
<teward> but I wait to actual release
<teward> because hardware compat
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha
<teward> or other idioty issues
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> but it is fun to see what is next
<phillw> teward: +1, I'd never take a server to a1... in fact release +.1 is usually a good time :)
<tsimonq2> like Rafael's awesome new wallpapersd
<teward> tsimonq2: indeed, I actually have a VM for Xenial SErver
<teward> if only because i do server stuff ;)
<teward> but I don't mind helping out the LUbuntu team every once in a while :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<ianorlin> but not production
<teward> indeed
<teward> NOT production
<tsimonq2> teward: you involved with Debian at all?
<teward> tsimonq2: not directly, though i occasionally provide contributions to nginx there
<ianorlin> although if you don't run virtual machines from development release is the hypervisor really tested?
<ianorlin> so I end up running development release inside the development release
<teward> :P
<teward> ianorlin: VMware on 14.04
<teward> VMware WOrkstation
<teward> and VMware ESXi 6
<teward> so meh
<teward> works fine :)
<teward> I run a test site on Xenial on one VM
<teward> but I have a package-testing and a QA testing VM specifically elsewhere
<ianorlin> I don't think debian changes much in kvm though
<teward> no, but this is what I have around :Pp
<ianorlin> although if you don't run virtual machines from development release is the hypervisor really tested?11:57:49        teward | if only because i do server stuff ;)                                                                           │
<ianorlin> oops
<ianorlin> I even want as much emulated hardawre tested as possible
<teward> ianorlin: right, but it depends on the VM
<teward> i have a specific VM I use in an actual 'production backup' way
<teward> on Xenial
<teward> but it still gets tested and used once a week with full traffic load
<teward> because other updates
<teward> the other VMs are for the installation tests
<teward> (test cases)
<teward> or to make sure Xenial-built nginx merges work as advertised
<teward> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-26
<zblace> Hello Folks
<zblace> Does anyone know if Live USB stick with Lubuntu can move computers with different hardware? Even if they were used much and stick was upgraded and is using with persistant file storage?
<zblace> (used 14.04, will try later vanila/unused 16.10 Live USB)
<zblace> I would love to set one USB for work as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM, but then also use it to install on other computers - without need to do it all from vanila/clean install if possible.
<esdwdftty> 16.04,16.10, 17,04 http://rgho.st/download/private/7RgXnJBJ8/3e3b950df087389e19dd25299393c71d/e1d5221e4bf3b12a81516f4357f0193c7e667c60/e1d5221e4bf3b12a81516f4357f0193c7e667c60/SCR.avi
<esdwdftty> video with 17.04
<esdwdftty> 16 - 17.04 64bit
<JackFrost> esdwdftty: Need something?
<esdwdftty> 5 - 10 min. and I will answer
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-27
<esdwdftty> Same for Lubuntu http://rgho.st/download/private/7JRHrytBB/8b7113861a56a9120b1dd7f3b3cf8692/0376c98d225fe964f81114386accf7ff1646224c/0376c98d225fe964f81114386accf7ff1646224c/SCR2.avi
<teward> and there he goes.
<teward> JackFrost: now, go see what I said in #ubuntu-irc and you'll know I was right :p
<teward> *grabs a cup of tea*
<JackFrost> teward: I can read just fine.  Better to try and talk rather than boot everyone at the first hint of trouble.
 * teward shrugs
<teward> JackFrost: considering I saw spam like this elsewhere that got them sniped, i was jumping ahead of the curve.
<esdwdftty> My language is not English it's easier to explain through the video. Or this https://translate.yandex.ru
<JackFrost> esdwdftty: If that's the case, I'd recommend a channel with your native language.  There's #ubuntu-ru.
<esdwdftty> in this case, will only the fact that the developers will change the principle of display of the pop-up menu in Lubuntu, or not change. On ubuntu ru which for this reason will not be able to tell - they not developers. Directly write for developers me easier.
<teward> Pretty sure the UI isn't defined *just* by the Lubuntu devs
<teward> but by the desktop environment as a whole and it's limitations
<lynorian> esdwdftty, the one on the bottom left hand corner by default
<esdwdftty> I seen and shown.  You decide what with it to do.
<esdwdftty> Nothing more
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-28
<tsimonq2> Bug 1652879
<tsimonq2> Or rather...
<tsimonq2> wxl: bug 1652879
<wxl> bug 1652879
 * wxl kicks ubot9 
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-25
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: Happy holidays :)
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: If you have time between now and the second week of January, it would really be appreciated if you could help us in doing testing of Lubuntu and the edge cases as well
<tsimonq2> konrad11901: I see you've already been doing some testing :D  But also, things like testing root on XFS would be nice too (as I've heard of some problems with it)
<konrad11901> tsimonq2: Happy holidays! I think I'll have some spare time between now and the second week of January, so I'll try to help as much as I can :)
<lubot> AdaelRuiz was added by: AdaelRuiz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @konrad11901, OK excellent :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AdaelRuiz, Welcome and happy holidays!
<lubot> <AdaelRuiz> thanks!!!! greetings from mexico!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Happy Holidays to everyone, and keep up the great work on Lubuntu!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @Wolfenprey, happy holidays to you too :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-26
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Since Mario decided to make it public on the Lubuntu-users list, I wanted to briefly say something here that we're dealing with issues in respect to attempted hijacking of the Lubuntu project (at least in my view) and control of the Lubuntu.net domain. More info is to come, but for the sake of transparency to the official Lubuntu community, I just wanted to make y'all aware that something is going on.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf: Please refrain from making comments on the matter here unless they're official or objective, since I know there's strong opinions.
<wxl> sounds good @tsimonq2
<lubot> belkinsa was added by: belkinsa
<lubot> <belkinsa> Thanks for the heads up.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I want to say things 😞
<lubot> MichaelTun was added by: MichaelTun
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @MichaelTun, o/
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 saw your super long interview that i got bored of watching on the BIOS bug. who should i talk to that knows what's going on? my new laptop (yay!) has an insyde bios (boo) and i'm wondering if there may not be a safe way i can help test
<lubot> <AceHW> Hey TuxDigital
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @AceHW, Hello there
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @VikingRedwolf, \o
<wxl> you've decided to come join the fray, i see, @MichaelTun
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @wxl, I'm always around. Sometimes I lurk in the shadows like a ninja
<lubot> <belkinsa> <--- is a ninja too
<lubot> <acheronuk> @wxl, We can assimilate him into *ubuntu.... give us time
<wxl> yes, that's the goal, of course @acheronuk :)
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I've contributed to *buntu projects for years. I just did it as a stupid pseudonym. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hm, maybe look back on #ubuntu-devel logs
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tl;dr you don't know? :/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @MichaelTun, YES! I know you!! o___o
<wxl> aw jeeez
<lubot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Actually, as did I. Its only in the  few years that I've actually used my real name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I don't know the name offhand but could figure out the combination if I was at a keyboard :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: let me know when you're back at the keyboard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've always used my "real" name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ack
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...old peperidge farmer remembers...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, lies!
<lubot> <MichaelTun> ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'm not going to have my full name in logs anywhere.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't say it.
<wxl> aw jeez it's not like everyone doesn't know it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's Antonio Jose de la Rocha Perez Santiago de la Vega
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes it is...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes, this? :P
<wxl> especially now that you're a linux videocast personality
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf don't forget "Junior"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, ...the 2nd
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I did not have a good reason to use my real name. so never did. My generation is perhaps more cautious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Heh maybe
<lubot> * tsimonq2 is off to drive
<wxl> of course, acheronuk, it *IS* only a whois away.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> omg, Ohio is in danger
<wxl> in danger of what? fooling more people into thinking it's a nice place to live?
<wxl> sorry @belkinsa :)
<lubot> <belkinsa> For what?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *fixed.  Simon is driving!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: omg, Wisconsin is in danger
<wxl> AH now it makes sense
<wxl> if only driving was as easy as packaging XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> weird. everytime I try to say "Wisconsin" my mouth (and fingers) tell "Ohio".
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that must be love, @belkinsa :)
<lubot> <belkinsa> I see.
<wxl> OH
<wxl> speaking of assimilation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lennyborg.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm home now, wxl and @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Wisconsin is safe again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, IT!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I didnt use my real name because of anonymity but then I realized I want to be a podcast host and such so I figured who wants to listen to a podcast hosted by someone named "RottNKorpse" lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I want 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> haha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> TuxDigital.com
<lubot> <MichaelTun> fair enough . . . there's 1 :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😘
<lubot> <MichaelTun> I actually have been in contact with companies regarding my channel so that is why I decided to use a name so they might actually give me money or stuff.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, I understand, I joined Lubuntu for the beer.several years ago. I'm still waiting for it .___.
<wxl> you were confused, obviously. the software is both free as in speech and as in beer, but the community tends to have a lot more of the former to give than the latter XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there, that's why. damn!
<lubot> Bitcoinare was added by: Bitcoinare
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Hi
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> lol.. There's even beer here
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> I  need help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehehehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This isn't the support channel but if it's quick we can try to help you out ;)
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> @tsimonq2, Its quick.. I'd also appreciate a link to the support channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Bitcoinare, https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/#lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There you go :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Stay here for the beer ;) )
<lubot> AdaelRuiz was removed by: AdaelRuiz
<wxl> we're not telegram bridged there yet @Bitcoinare sorry :(
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Here goes... I got a mini router. Had someone set it up for me. Since then wifi network=device not ready
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Ethernet network=disconnected
<lubot> belkinsa was removed by: belkinsa
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> I think the drivers were messed with... How do I put in the right ones?
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> G7000 HP Lubuntu
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> 16.04
<wxl> yeah that's not quick. lots of questions remain
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Bitcoinare You're welcome to stick around, but I think #lubuntu would be a better fit for this. 😉
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> #lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/#lubuntu :)
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Ok.. I here you.
<lubot> If there's anyone out here, Christmas mood and feels they can help out, please PM me.
<lubot> Sorry for this.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good, Merry Christmas :D
<wxl> i'll help you on #lubuntu, but it's offtopic here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right :)
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Mr Beer...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehehehe :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-admins/msg00385.html - it's public now.
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> wxl... Where are you?
<wxl> here. just didn't see your new paste, @Bitcoinare
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> I'm there now.. poured my heart out
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Can't see anything?
<wxl> didn't see a 2nd pastebin, nope, @Bitcoinare
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-27
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Its there.. Say something
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> There
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Or cai post it 3 times again?
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> can
<wxl> the *2nd* one, where it's unplugged, @Bitocoinare?
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Yes
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Same thing
<wxl> nope didn't see it
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Ok.. You want us to continue here?
<wxl> nope. just paste it there
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Say something there.. please
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> anything
<wxl> you're not in there, at least not by nick, @Bitcoinare
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Oh dear..lol Maybe I should have reloaded after disconnecting
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> I've been typing away
<wxl> who's the BIOS bug person, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, right, ypwong
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, and now it's when I say how proud I feel about MY TEAM, because that's what you've been all these years
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I still want my bloody beer! 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh thanks :)
<agaida> /me hands VikinRedwolf a Pils: http://www.bier1516.bayern/imagetypes/rex_lightbox/urquell.jpg
<wxl> dumb question, @tsimonq2 but is 18.04 affected by this bug? should we be warning people against hardware testing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, You might want to check with ypwong but I think it's been disabled there
<wxl> also are phab emails working? did you get notification of the changes i did this morning?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, no, didn't get that
<wxl> so yeah you may want to check into whether mails are failing but http://phab.lubuntu.me/T1
<tsimonq2> Hm ok
<wxl> and give a think/ask around about hardware testing in 18.04, especially with alpha coming up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> yes
<wxl> bug 1347801
<ubot93> Bug 1347801 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "No upgrade option on 'Installation type' screen" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347801
<wxl> ignore that
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 want to talk about that GCI task for upgrading?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yea sure what's up?
<wxl> looks like we have four testcases for dealing with upgrades: 2 are for LTS, 2 are not and for each of them there's an upgrade with update-manager and an upgrade with the image e.g. http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163339/testcases
<wxl> so i think the task is really, well, upgrading. it doesn't exactly test every single installation possibility, but it seems like that has worked out fine
<wxl> the same logic was applied with the creation of the BIOS/UEFI testcases
<wxl> so you have a problem with me just making this simple?
<tsimonq2> So what would be the reason for simplifying it?
<tsimonq2> I get why the BIOS/UEFI tasks are simple
<tsimonq2> But
<wxl> because that's how the testcases are written XD
<tsimonq2> Why make this simple too?
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> I mean if you can give me a good justification for it then JFDI but otherwise what's the use? :)
<wxl> well it's to test if the upgrade works correctly. admittedly, tif you, e.g. managed to install with XFS correctly, the upgrade isn't going to change that
<tsimonq2> Right?
<wxl> so no need to test every single installation type
<wxl> but that's kind of what you had suggested before....
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> hm
<wxl> cuz really at that point, we might want to start questioning the validity of those testcases
<wxl> as written, at least
<tsimonq2> Well to be clear, we should test amd64 and i386 image and update manager LTS->LTS and Regular->LTS upgrades.
<tsimonq2> So I mean
<tsimonq2> I see the use for them
<wxl> yep
<wxl> ok so we're on the same page then
<tsimonq2> Are we though?
<tsimonq2> Because I see the use for them as is ;)
<wxl> i do, too
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> Then cool
<wxl> but what i heard you say was that you wanted the student to do every single type of installation and then do the upgrade on all of them and that's kind of insane
<tsimonq2> No
<tsimonq2> Maybe
<wxl> no :)
<tsimonq2> Did I? O_o?
<tsimonq2> (that's what I'm questioning here)
<wxl> that's what i thought i read but i dunno :)
<tsimonq2> Like I'm a fan of hard labor and all but like
<tsimonq2> Don't think I said that :)
<tsimonq2> anyways
<tsimonq2> wxl: two more things I've been thinking about real quick
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: Once everybody gets back from break and all, wanna look into converting our seeds (at least for Bionic) to Git?
<tsimonq2> It's possible, I **THINK**
<tsimonq2> But we'd be doing the grunt work if not
<wxl> that might be cool
<tsimonq2> I'd also like a +1 from gilir before actually doing it, but like, just a thought :)
<wxl> as long as there isn't some weird bzr-only hook the canonical infrastructure has :/
<tsimonq2> Because Bazaar is aaaaaaaaancient
<wxl> bzr is alright but i'm happier with git
<wxl> here was the confusing comment https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/12/25/%23ubuntu-google.html#t01:30
<tsimonq2> Well do an apt source lubuntu-meta real quick and look at that fugly update.cfg real quick
<tsimonq2> So it might be
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh? don't see how that's confusing :)
<wxl> what i heard was "they need to do every installation type and try to upgrade each of them"
<wxl> and yes i do see a bzr+ssh there
<tsimonq2> wxl: no but look at the structure of it
<tsimonq2> bionic/bzr
<tsimonq2> so hmm
<tsimonq2> dunno
<wxl> right that too
<tsimonq2> wxl: Anyways, that's not what I meant
<wxl> and check out update
<wxl> exec germinate-update-metapackage --bzr
<tsimonq2> ohhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> so we CAN use Git
<tsimonq2> coooooooooool
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/germinate-update-metapackage.1.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: well I mean I'd like an ack from the likes of slangasek/infinity
<tsimonq2> yeah ik I just checked there, I see git XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll play around it locally and I'll get an ACK/NACK once I know it's possible
<wxl> the whole guessing from the uri is kind of interesting
<tsimonq2> (from all parties)
<tsimonq2> oh?
<wxl> interesting, like annoying
<wxl> The version control system to use is guessed from
<wxl>            the seed_base URL defined in the configuration file, trying git
<wxl>            then bzr if the URL is ambiguous.
<wxl> ..although that latter clause is nice
<wxl> if it can't be guess from the uri, it tries git first
<tsimonq2> Actually, let me try this now...
<wxl> It may also
<wxl>      have a dist/vcs or dist/bzr section which can override the seed_base and
<tsimonq2> right
<wxl>      seed_dist values from the dist section if the --vcs or --bzr option
<wxl>      respectively is given.
<wxl> ^^ update.cfg
<wxl> so you could do [bionic/vcs]
<tsimonq2> right
<wxl> then s/bzr/git/ and then you have to add the +git in there cuz ugh launchpad
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> hm
<wxl> this man page is a wee confusing
<tsimonq2> wxl: Made the change locally with https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu.bionic (got it that way with git-remote-bzr <3), let's see if it crashes and burns
<wxl> apparently seeds is mandatory in distribution sections, but there's not one in the dist/vcs section
<wxl> so how did that no-follow-recommends test go?
<tsimonq2> There was literally little to no difference at all
<tsimonq2> So I think it went well :)
<wxl> did you record the actual difference with real numbers? if not, you might want to do that :)
<tsimonq2> Might be a good idea ;)
<wxl> you think? :)
<tsimonq2> k so git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu.bionic crashed and burned but it was complaining about ssh stuff, bleh,
<tsimonq2> I'll try https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/ in there
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> I did a thing
<tsimonq2> brb
<wxl> um
<wxl> download links no existy http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds/163340/downloads
<tsimonq2> O_o?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohhhh I see why it's crashing and burning
<tsimonq2> The Git autodetection sucks XD
<wxl> toldya
<wxl> but if it fails, it should try git first
<tsimonq2> right...
<tsimonq2> hmm
<wxl> how's that? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5709752640208896/preview/
<tsimonq2> wxl: lgtm
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH, one more thing I want to talk to you about, while this is going
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you have a Pi?
<wxl> 3 of them XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: What model/version?
<wxl> one of each of the 3 :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: How would you feel about Raspberry Pi images for Lubuntu Next being on official infra? ;)
<tsimonq2> Shouldn't be too hard to figure out
<wxl> i guess we tried this before or something like it and it didn't work out too well
<tsimonq2> But I know Kylin and Budgie were wanting to do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh?
<tsimonq2> do tell
<wxl> maybe that's because it was the older chip
<tsimonq2> armhf vs arm64?
<wxl> i'm not sure... i just know there are armhf testcases laying around from the He Who Shall Not Be Named days
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> We did a Nexus thing I think
<wxl> hm yeah i dunno
<tsimonq2> wxl: But I know Ubuntu Server has official daily Pi images
<tsimonq2> Wanna piggyback? :)
<wxl> yeah but huh
<wxl> https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/
<tsimonq2> RIght
<wxl> i notice he's got core and server for pi 2 up there and they have "official" support
<tsimonq2> right
<wxl> so it seems that there may be some bleedover both ways
<tsimonq2> Yeah, dunno how far he got
<wxl> i'd definitely want to hook martin in
<tsimonq2> But I remember discussing with him about this at one point, we were thinking this was an 18.10 thing
<tsimonq2> But eh
<wxl> but yes i'm into it
<tsimonq2> Ok cooool
<wxl> afaik 2/3 are both armv7 so that should be good
<wxl> 3 is armv8
<tsimonq2> wxl: well look at the archive
<wxl> actually there was a late version of 2 which was, too
<tsimonq2> We have arm64 and armhf
<tsimonq2> iirc arm64 is Pi3
<wxl> don't think so
<tsimonq2> A good way to test this is to grab Debian
<tsimonq2> Throw it on there :)
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe I read wrong then wxl
<tsimonq2> idk
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> there are arm chips that are server based that are 64
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/ArmHardFloatPort#Supported_devices
<wxl> oh maybe armv8 IS 64
<wxl> hm
<wxl> oh it is :)
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> I FIGURED THIS OUT
<tsimonq2> * Cloning branch bionic of git://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu/
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHHHH
<tsimonq2> So
<tsimonq2> I know what I gotta do now
<wxl> no ssh eh?
<tsimonq2> Nah nah nah that's irrelevant
<tsimonq2> wxl: We can just have different Git branches
<tsimonq2> No more separate repos
<tsimonq2> Just new Git branch
<tsimonq2> :D
<wxl> ah
<tsimonq2> OH so I know EXACTLY what to do now
<tsimonq2> Peeeeerrrrrffffffeeeeeccccctttttttt
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi3
<tsimonq2> wxl: "The Raspberry Pi 3 is a version of the RaspberryPi which was released in February 2016. It contains a 1.2 GHz ARM Cortex-A53 CPU and hence is the first version of the RaspberryPi to support the arm64 architecture."
<tsimonq2> So I *was* right
<tsimonq2> wxl: YESSS IT WORKS
<tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Since having our seed in Git seems to work fine with minimal config tweaks, would you be OK with us deprecating usage of the Bazaar branch once I get an ack from the Release Team?
<wxl> good job, @tsimonq2. re: pi, check that page and you'll see all sorts of issues specifically related to the particular hardware on the pi, i.e. the arm64 chip ain't the only thing.
<tsimonq2> wxl: hm ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: and thanks
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/984043/unable-to-make-changes-in-bios-after-17-10-installation
<tsimonq2> wxl: Link that to the guy in #ubuntu-devel but I don't think it's a good solution :/
<wxl> he'll see it
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> i've seen this previously; ye ole update the kernel and all is well
<wxl> i DON'T think that will fix all devices from what i can tell, but some
<wxl> neat https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu
<tsimonq2> wxl: And btw if you hate that the manual tests are in Bazaar, ask flocculant about a Git conversion. git-remote-bzr works well :)
<tsimonq2> heh right
<wxl> however, re: ukuu as a solution for the average user, from the MainlineBuilds page: "These kernels are not supported and are not appropriate for production use. "
<wxl> anyways bed calls
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok bai, have fun :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @agaida, yayyy! not a stout but it'll do
<lubot> rbesTO_fox was added by: rbesTO_fox
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @rbesTO_fox, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rbesTO_fox, Hey, welcome! Happy Holidays!
<lubot>  was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot> <rbesTO_fox> thanks, and mine congratulations)
<lubot> <rbesTO_fox> @tsimonq2, thanks, and mine congratulations)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rbesTO_fox, :)
<redwolf[m]> !whois redwolf
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Sure, thanks for this :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Cool :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne!! I started with the "de-branded" icons
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, Nice :-) Let me know when the images / assets are available so I can do the packaging stuff
<lubot> <rbesTO_fox> (Audio, 127s)http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_3181.mp3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-28
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, are we keeping the same system? through launchpad as I always did?
<tsimonq2> Phab is going down for some system maintenance
<tsimonq2> Shouldn't take more than an hour.
<tsimonq2> Phab is back
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I figured out why emails weren't sending, we were at a memory cap. I've increased the resource allocation.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Would you be open to converting the rest of the Lubuntu Bazaar branches to Git? (I can take care of this if you think it's OK 😉)
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.freenode.net/#lubuntu
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Anyone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Bitcoinare, What's up?
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Id like some help there, please
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Bitcoinare, There you are :)
<lubot> <Bitcoinare> Mr Beer?
<lubot> dimosatria was removed by: dimosatria
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @dimosatria, 😢
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3192.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, 😄
<lubot> chernikovden was added by: chernikovden
<lubot> <chernikovden> Hello everybody
<lubot> <chernikovden> Does someone here?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello
<lubot> <chernikovden> 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @chernikovden, Hey! Welcome! Glad to have you here 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @julienlavergne: So this came to my attention: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=790184 just an FYI :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @julienlavergne: I think that bug signals the beginning of the end for LXDE in Buster to be honest. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out...
<agaida> tsimonq2: you are two - three weeks late, they know it and they are happy that they now has a reason to use GTK3
<wxl[m]> They meaning LXDE?
<agaida> hmm, ok, happy might not be the right word, but anyways
<agaida> jupp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Mmm, while I may be late on it, I don't think they'll use GTK 3 without a fight...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a gtk3 version of LXDE?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> odd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, It won't happen. Just LXTerminal if anything...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also, npot very useful. gtklibs are pushing to us, designers, to start coding with gtk4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Qt is a much more stable platform in this respect
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> while we're still waiting for a gtk3 version of gimp and inkscape, that we use to design gtk4 widgets XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<agaida> [2017-12-15 03:44:39] <medicalwei[m]> Switching it to build against GTK+3 is okay for me, and it is preferred for HiDPI displays
<agaida> [2017-12-15 03:45:25] <medicalwei[m]> But is LXTerminal okay to move to GTK+3 only
<agaida> [2017-12-15 03:45:26] <medicalwei[m]> ?
<agaida> [2017-12-15 10:53:11] <LStranger> I'm afraid we have no choice at that, they want to stop gtk2 eventually. Despite the fact gtk3 is pretty buggy, they want change stable to buggy to get a little of support for tablets and wayland.
<agaida> [2017-12-15 11:04:11] <agaida> s/stable/dead
<agaida> [2017-12-15 11:06:23] <agaida> and it is the right thing to do now, because the next stable debian release will be in one or two years - the GTK2 Situation will not get better anymore over time
<agaida> [2017-12-15 11:13:21] <Unit193> LStranger is certainly right though, GTK2 is stiiiill better than GTK3.
<agaida> [2017-12-15 11:40:43] <agaida> ok, it is dead - so no new bugs - but the strange smell
<agaida> [2017-12-15 11:46:02] <agaida> and btw - it wasn't my request - only from the debian release team :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Time for me to drive, talk later :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> noooooooooo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3197.mp4
<lubot> <chernikovden> Guys, I have an problem with lubuntu
<lubot> <chernikovden> Can't install driver for wifi((
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Yes please, no more bzr :-)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Carmagsimon. Nice classic.
<wxl[m]> @chernikovden this is not a support channel. You can go to #lubuntu on Freenode IRC or #freenode_#lubuntu:matrix.org on Matrix
<lubot> chernikovden was removed by: chernikovden
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, That's bad :-/ But well, it took ages to remove gtk1 from the archive, maybe it will be the same for gtk2, but it's just a matter of time ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Awesome :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Right :/
<lubot> But it also pushes LXQt a bit...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, LOL
<agaida> i see no push - 96% or more of LXDE build fine with GTK3 - the only blocker is that LStranger is a bit stubborn about implementing the needed GTK3 things
<agaida> or more direct: He just hate GTK3 with a whole heart
<wxl> …which in light of debian's attitude suggests that it pushes lxqt forward a bit more :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right :)
<agaida> let me phrase it otherwise: it force them to go the first step into the right direction
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way I'm more apt than ever to openly adopt LXQt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Heh right
<wxl> …until gtk4 starts getting pushed
<wxl> and on and on and on
<lubot> <tsimonq2> agaida: Once Qt 6 comes we better implement it sooner than later. 😉
<agaida> wxl: gtk4 has the promise to end the "we break the interface with every point release"-attitude
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, But wasn't that the case with GTK 3 as well? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tsk tsk tsk, empty promises...
<agaida> nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Off to drive again...
<agaida> the GTK3 goal was: We fuck off every project outside of gnome - and the promotion of "Gnome Toolkit" instead of "Gimp Tool Kit"
<wxl> language, agaida. please. and thank you.
<agaida> upps
<wxl> i know, i know. feelings about GTK are strong XD
<wxl> does GTK3 have any impact on theming that @VikingRedwolf needs to worry about?
<agaida> yes
<wxl> oh i'm SURE he'll love that
<agaida> i think so
<agaida> wxl: and in case you should be prepared and install a swear filter to the chan
<wxl> XD
<agaida> if he would document his work proper it coud be that the $beep-count raise dramatically
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, I'll hate it. I always hate it when they change things
<agaida> There's this special biologist word we use for "stable". It's "dead". ~ Jack Cohen
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> please, don't tell me you're a biologist too 😐
<agaida> biology was a big part of my studies back in university - i hate it and never used this knowledge again. Or better, i tried to forget all about.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, wxl has a degree in Biology, funny enough XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> bloody biologists...
<wxl> and honors degree no less
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> meh
<wxl> s/nd/n/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> stop chasing me you biologists!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> my ex biochemist, my best friend biologist, walter biologist, svetlana biochemist...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<agaida> tsimonq2: i did a bit of your job, just higher the pressure on the lxde-team a bit
<agaida> 2017-12-28  19:18:19 <agaida> btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/1740351
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740351 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Build lxterminal for gtk3" [High, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Hahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida> 2017-12-28  19:18:19 <agaida, Bah, I'll respond later :P
<agaida> one can't assume that the lxde guys read launchpad bugs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida> 2017-12-28  19:18:19 <agaida, @julienlavergne What's your opinion on this bug? I can give a response once we've decided how it should be, but I'm -1 on enabling GTK 3 support for the LTS... Maybe after...
<agaida> or even assume that they can read - both not my business
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Haha?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (because ultimately I think it's your decision, Julien :) )
<agaida> and thats the difference between LXQt and LXDE:
<agaida> LXQt: damn, is it safe to use the new version
<agaida> LXDE: damn, they force us to use a new version, it's horrible, the new version is out only 50 years
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahaha
<agaida> a little bit different mindset
<wxl[m]> > <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, (because ultimately I think it's your decision, Julien :) )
<wxl[m]> Did you just call yourself Julien?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was responding to my message to him...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's his decision
<agaida> let them fix some bugs first
<agaida> or switch now and file a lot of upstream bug
<agaida> s
<wxl> but @tsimonq2 it sure looks like you @'d yourself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, That's lubot...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/n9qpazH.jpg
<wxl> lubot @'s you instead of who you @'d? that's, um, a bug.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look :)
<wxl> still a bug
<wxl> another strike against the telegram bridge
<wxl> i think matrix is up at least by 10 by now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't like Matrix ;)
<wxl> bah you haven't even tried
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Matrix is nice!
<redwolf[m]> the only things I miss here in Matrix are themes and bubbles for the conversations
<wxl> so make them
<redwolf[m]> .__.
<agaida> hrhrhr - how to make developers panic ...
<agaida> 2017-12-28  19:18:19 <agaida> btw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/1740351
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:13:18 <LStranger> yep, I saw it, and that was promiced before, you know.
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:14:07 <LStranger> no problem, it's still 1 year before buster freeze, we have plenty of time. :)
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:16:00 <agaida> erm - it is about lubuntu 18.04
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:22:57 <LStranger> ah, silly me, didn't read, thought you were about RC severity on lxterminal in debian
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740351 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Build lxterminal for gtk3" [High, New]
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:23:44 <agaida> in other words - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule - still much time, debian import freeze is 2018/03/01
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:23:50 <LStranger> ah, it actiually is linked to that bug
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehe
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-29
<lubot> drgroovestarr was added by: drgroovestarr
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @drgroovestarr, o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @drgroovestarr, Hey! Glad to have you here :)
<lubot> <drgroovestarr> @tsimonq2, Thanks!
<tsimonq2> agaida: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxterminal/+bug/1740351
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740351 in lxterminal (Debian) "Build lxterminal for gtk3" [Unknown, New]
<agaida> and?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I closed as Won't Fix :P
<agaida> nuts, but ok - maybe you should join the important channels - in case you want to do a serious job with lubuntu
<agaida> 2017-12-29  15:48:05 <medicalwei[m]> LStranger: I am okay with GTK+3 for lxterminal since GTK+3 is almost inevitable for a GTK-based desktop
<agaida> 2017-12-29  15:48:26 <medicalwei[m]> Also personally I am happy to change it.
<agaida> 2017-12-29  17:00:11 <LStranger> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=878301 need to be fixed first I suppose.
<agaida> 2017-12-29  17:01:47 <LStranger> *needs
<ubot93> Debian bug 878301 in lxterminal "lxterminal: command input as -e option cannot be with arguments" [Normal, Open]
<wxl> what channel is this?
<tsimonq2> agaida: Where's that, BTW?
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> I should be there
<agaida> oftc #lxde i would guess :D
<tsimonq2> agaida: And either way I basically said "we're following Debian on this one" so it's their choice if they want to change it. ;)
<wxl> huh i guess i just didn't notice, cuz i'm there
<agaida> and they will release it in time for 18.04 if no one send the false signals
<agaida> it was hard work a) make them talk with me, it took years
<agaida> b) make them care of release dates
<wxl> sounds like a real plus for the future of lxde..............
<agaida> see the first answer to the bug yesterday
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:25:13 <agaida> 2017-12-28  21:14:07 <LStranger> no problem, it's still 1 year before buster freeze, we have plenty of time. :)
<agaida> 2017-12-28  21:25:13 <agaida> 2017-12-28  21:16:00 <agaida> erm - it is about lubuntu 18.04
<agaida> ...
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-30
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 images seem to be behind
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Aware
<wxl[m]> What's the deal?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Our Git seed conversion didn't take into account that when generating the dailies, the tooling runs germinate on its own and expects a Bazaar branch.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: I have a backwards-compatible complete fix all ready to go, but people are on holiday...
<wxl[m]> Aw hell
<tsimonq2> Right... :/
<wxl[m]> Or fix the tooling
<tsimonq2> That... is the tooling?
<wxl[m]> Oh you ARE fixing the tooling neat
<wxl[m]> Linky?
<wxl[m]> Found it
<tsimonq2> Found what, specifically? :)
<wxl[m]> Not proposed for merging?
<tsimonq2> Not yet
<wxl[m]> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/add-git-support-to-germinate
<tsimonq2> Chatting with that one guy
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<tsimonq2> That
<wxl[m]> Well that might help your cause
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/add-git-support-to-germinate/+merge/335604
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: Get on #lubuntu :)
<lubot> Daniel was removed by: Daniel
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Daniel, 😢
<lubot> sferrer was added by: sferrer
<lubot> <sferrer> hi
<lubot> <sferrer> it stays there and does not happen
<agaida> fyi
<agaida> 2017-12-30  11:34:38 <BTS> lxterminal 0.3.1-1 uploaded by Yao Wei (魏銘廷) <mwei@lxde.org> (Closes: #790184, #878301) https://tracker.debian.org/lxterminal
<agaida> 2017-12-30  11:34:44 <BTS> lxterminal 0.3.1-2 uploaded by Yao Wei (魏銘廷) <mwei@lxde.org> (Closes: #790184, #878301) https://tracker.debian.org/lxterminal
<agaida> 2017-12-30  11:39:15 <BTS> Opened #885845 in src:netcdf 1:4.5.0-1 by Helmut Grohne <helmut@subdivi.de> «netcdf FTCBFS: CHECK_C_SOURCE_RUNS». https://bugs.debian.org/885845
<agaida> 2017-12-30  11:39:28 <BTS> Closed #790184 in src:lxterminal by Yao Wei (魏銘廷) <mwei@lxde.org> «lxterminal: depends on vte which is deprecated». https://bugs.debian.org/790184
<agaida> 2017-12-30  11:39:34 <BTS> Closed #878301 in lxterminal by Yao Wei (魏銘廷) <mwei@lxde.org> «command input as -e option cannot be with arguments». https://bugs.debian.org/878301
<ubot93> Debian bug 885845 in src:netcdf "netcdf FTCBFS: CHECK_C_SOURCE_RUNS" [Normal, Fixed]
<ubot93> Debian bug 790184 in src:lxterminal "lxterminal: depends on vte which is deprecated" [Serious, Fixed]
<ubot93> Debian bug 878301 in lxterminal "lxterminal: command input as -e option cannot be with arguments" [Normal, Fixed]
<lubot> sferrer was removed by: sferrer
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3229.mp4
<lubot> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, If I read the backlog correctly, Debian is OK to switch it to GTK3 ? In this case, just follow Debian on this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Yep, that was my plan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I thought they were hesitant on it, which is why I just said in the Ubuntu bug report that we're following Debian on this one to reduce maintenance load :)
<wxl> is it just me or can you not see all comments at 1734147 ?
<wxl> nerermind
<wxl> good job
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-31
<lubot> Alon Ganon was added by: Alon Ganon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Alon Ganon, Hey, welcome! Glad to have you here :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Alon Ganon, o/
<lubot> <AceHW> So what's the plan for lxqt on Lubuntu?
<wxl> we're ditching it
<wxl> it's no fun any more
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<wxl> we're going to use gtk2 foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Very funny
<lubot> <AceHW> Is it there yet, if not, will it be on stable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Oh *obviously* /s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, Yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As a separate edition
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> Thanks for having me. I’m that guy who was asking a bunch of Lubuntu questions on twitter for my project
<lubot> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, Oh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Alon Ganon, Hey, and I was the guy responding to you :)
<lubot> <AceHW> Any chance Ubuntu won't have problems in LTS release?
<wxl> yes because everything's always perfect all the time??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @AceHW, A very large chance that it will go smoothly tbh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes absolutely /s
<lubot> :P
<lubot> <AceHW> Both Ubuntu and Debian had problems last time, right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...
<wxl> i agree with @tsimonq2 on that but "won't have problems?" NOTHING is without problems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ???
<wxl> including all the commercial options out there
<wxl> there's ALWAYS going to be problems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right'
<wxl> which is good because that's room for improvement
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly
<wxl> where's agaida to give us that quote that what's stable is dead, at least according to biology
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> anyways i've run "last time's" release for a long while without problems
<wxl> well
<agaida> one should use quassel and have this in the backlog
<wxl> without anything unusual
<wxl> problems happen. but it's ok.
<wxl> BIG problems are bad problems. but there won't be those.
<agaida> but here it is
<agaida> There's this special biologist word we use for "stable". It's "dead". ~ Jack Cohen
<wxl> hey wait does quassel run in a terminal?
 * wxl ducks and is out
<agaida> with the irssi plugin - for sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahaha
<lubot> <Alon Ganon> I have been really impressed with Lubuntu in the Little I have dabbled. I’ve been using Xubuntu since the craptastic Unity release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh ok
<agaida> wxl: for you only - https://github.com/phhusson/quassel-irssi
<wxl> !info linux xenial
<ubot93> Package linux does not exist in xenial
<wxl> !info linux-generic xenial
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.104.109 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, ppc64el, s390x)
<wxl> !info linux-generic zesty
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.42.42 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x)
<wxl> !info linux-generic artful
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.21.22 (artful), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x)
<wxl> !info linux-generic artful-proposed
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.22.23 (artful-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x)
<wxl> !info linux-generic zesty-proposed
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.43.43 (zesty-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x)
<wxl> !info linux-generic bionic
<tsimonq2> wxl: boooooo use !upkg linux-generic bruv
<ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB. (Only available for i386, amd64, armhf, arm64, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x)
<tsimonq2> In DDG
<tsimonq2> !upkg linux-generic in DDG
<ubot93> tsimonq2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> yeah that's no fun
<tsimonq2> Bah :P
<wxl> um
<wxl> @tsimonq2: why does that info disagree with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux ?
<wxl> i.e. for artful:
<wxl>  4.13.0-16.19 	release (main) 	2017-10-14
<wxl> 4.13.0-21.24 	security, updates (main) 	2017-12-20
<wxl> 4.13.0-22.25 	proposed (main) 	2017-12-20
<wxl> but above is 4.13.0.21.22 main, 4.13.0.22.23 proposed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, *shrug* but I'd trust Launchpad more
<wxl> well yeah it's weird because it's behind on main but ahead on proposed wtf
<JackFrost> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^
<wxl> um ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: Kernel metapackages sometimes don't have the same versions as the kernel packages themselves
<tsimonq2> (they should, I think(
<tsimonq2> )
<wxl> confusing. so linux-generic is right?
<wxl> (for kernel version)
<JackFrost> To quote ubot93: < ubot93> linux-generic (source: linux-meta)
<tsimonq2> Right, linux-generic is a metapackage
<wxl> oh so linux is correct ok good
<wxl> oh my bionic main still has the Bad Kernel™
<tsimonq2> wxl: Are You Sure?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> fix was in 4.13.0-21.24 and bionic main is 4.13.0-17.20
<tsimonq2> wxl: You've read changelogs too?
<wxl> getting there
<wxl> yep fix ain't in there
<tsimonq2> Then go ping someone. :P
<wxl> you go ping someone i'm trying to collect this mess of a bug together
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> wait hold on
 * wxl grumbles still about launchpad
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/bTyNVtv.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Who needs Android Oreo when you can have better selfies? 😐
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Better? please... I need a miracle.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> lies! you're sexy!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> "please,  only a human face, no dogs or cats allowed for face detection"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3258.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3259.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I just realised there's not a single gtk3 ftp client for linux
<agaida> ftp is dead
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I use it with my phone because kdeconnect doesn't work, and I hate cables
<agaida> buy a microsoft lumia :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3260.mp4
<agaida> hrhrhr
<wxl> just FYI should it ever come up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1740704
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1740704 in Ubuntu QA Website "timestamps are set to a non-UTC timezone" [Undecided, New]
<lynorian_next> ftp has beenn around too long
<lynorian_next> and sucks in some ways
<lynorian_next> also who is this kev bowring person marking all these ubuntu-manual tests needed as invalid?
<wxl> flocculant. probably the biggest contributor to the testcases
<lynorian_next> oh that is flocculant
<lynorian_next> ok
<lynorian_next> just did not recognize the name
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @lynorian_next, sftp?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> ssh?
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> dav?
<lynorian_next> yes that still works fine
<lynorian_next> or rsync or zsync
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I need a dav server for me phone then
<agaida> one could consider nextcloud
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> that uses internet
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> I need to share things without a cable. and pushbullet and airdroid are shitty
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> kdeconnect is perfect, if it worked
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> Happy 2018 to all
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Same to you :D
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3267.mp4
<lubot1> <Netkas> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:8080//file_3268
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1005058a0d09: Add label for revert] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1005058a0d09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e9910ab4a5e: Rework power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e9910ab4a5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa714db13e795: Add more labels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa714db13e795
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26527362bdca: Add confrimation checkbox with label] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26527362bdca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL304c8b382c64: fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL304c8b382c64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbabca4b2c366: Add labels to desktop notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbabca4b2c366
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL291031e6055e: Add label for keyboard and mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL291031e6055e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09364837802e: Rework left handed sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09364837802e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL81ffbba91bcb: Merge two paragraphs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL81ffbba91bcb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12c2a0dfb93d: Add always on top to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12c2a0dfb93d
<lubot> DavidJulianto was added by: DavidJulianto
<lubot> <DavidJulianto> Hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @lynorian I have made som changes to "additional driver tab". Now it has icons for the drivers and a Progress Bar. https://github.com/hmollercl/swprop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The only things that are still not ported are: ... 1.- Separate thread for searching drivers so app won't freeze ... 2.- Option to start directly in the tab of additional drivers.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 maybe it's time to start the merge process with the master https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main how should this be done?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [The only things that are still not ported are: ... 1.- Separate thread for searching …], Would it be possible to get #1 done first?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Would it be possible to get #1 done first?], I will need to study how to do it. Number 2 is already done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only thing will be converting to Bazaar.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Here's how I'd do it...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get the Bazaar repo cloned, rm -rf everything in there but .bzr, and copy everything but .git over to the Bazaar directory. Then, bzr add *, bzr commit -M "Something useful"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good, thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> np
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now all you need to do is push it to the right place.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> `bzr push lp:~/software-properties/software-properties`
<apt-ghetto> Why do we have https://mirrorlist.lubuntu.me/list.json?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a hacky workaround.
<apt-ghetto> Workaround for what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Selecting a correct Ubuntu mirror.
<apt-ghetto> Is it used in several places or only in the automirror package?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only in the automirror package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cleanup would be welcome.
<apt-ghetto> I guess, a dict would be the better choice?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably.
<apt-ghetto> I try to refactor the package in the next few days
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Happy Holidays to the Lubuntu fam 🎄🎄🎄🎄
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Same to you!
<teward> happy cthulhumas.
<teward> um I mean
<teward> holidays.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Merry Christmas
<teward> NO IT'S CTHULHUMAS, SIMON!
<teward> *shot*
<teward> (I've had a couple drinks heh... christmas party yay?)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *waits for the angry anti-Christmas mob to come after me*
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @SamuelBanya [Happy Holidays to the Lubuntu fam 🎄🎄🎄🎄], Thanks also... Merry Christmas!
<lubot> <MaRcE_809> @tsimonq2 [*waits for the angry anti-Christmas mob to come after me*], Lol
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0acb70867a7: Add labels to pavucontrol] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0acb70867a7
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Merry Christmas fam
<lubot> <fwapy> @tsimonq2 [*waits for the angry anti-Christmas mob to come after me*], Merry Christmas
<lubot> <fwapy> and everyone else too :3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d2525b433e6: Add label for input devices] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d2525b433e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0326333a3bf9: Add purpose of configuration tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0326333a3bf9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1655d825a860: reword sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1655d825a860
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7da79ebbbd52: s/and/or/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7da79ebbbd52
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1077651186327670786?s=19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL961139e66edc: fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL961139e66edc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde6247606549: Start Groups tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde6247606549
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcafcd2eac9af: Add warning to not play around with users and groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcafcd2eac9af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1dec1262a9e0: Add idleness watcher to power management.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1dec1262a9e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5697729ff3d2: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5697729ff3d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL04a903d53e73: Add labels for the sliders] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL04a903d53e73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34f0e8993fe0: Add label for include mouse cursor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34f0e8993fe0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8616c5834633: Add upload pictures to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8616c5834633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0880f2bab17: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0880f2bab17
<lubot> <acheronuk> Is anyone looking at? LP: #1801439
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1801439
<lubot> <acheronuk> Effects -qt version only according to the bug.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^^ not sure if that regressed on your KDE to Qt port?
<lubot> <acheronuk> I also do wonder if it worth keeping a port of sofware properties GUI at all?  ... Since (a) we need the basic GTK deps required for it anyway, so gain little in minimising deps, and (b) that given you really want gtk stuff to fit in well, then just using a GTK version should not look out of place?
<lubot> <acheronuk> It's great to have your own stuff, but a qt port and the associated maintenance of that seems mostly wasted effort, that could be more productive elsewhere?
<apt-ghetto> I think, Hans Möller is doing something with software-properties => https://github.com/hmollercl/swprop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk apt-ghetto yes, I'm almost finished with the port of "additional-drivers-tab".
<lubot> ronaldofrancoso was added by: ronaldofrancoso
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian @wxl @tsimonq2 the "additional driver tab" port is fully functional, but I need testers. https://github.com/hmollercl/swprop
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3524
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3525
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60dac206aa80: Style keyboard shortcuts for presentation mode and add how to leave] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60dac206aa80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc232c77b9f72: Add invert colors and how to discolor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc232c77b9f72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL557d45947622: Add large window on how to format characters if someone wants that] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL557d45947622
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11dfa439c94d: Greatly improve columns] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11dfa439c94d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T172: software-properties-qt doesn't manually add software sources] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T172#3527
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24e2aed41a2f: Add labels to desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24e2aed41a2f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Just found out that the icon theme plain papirus (not dark, not light) w/o the  "colorize checkbox" cliked works better than the default we have. The sound icon works nice and the other icons that appear dark works to. BUT, the nm-tray icon goes dark now....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 290x38) https://i.imgur.com/KGhwUNC.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 273x32) https://i.imgur.com/ozo1MzY.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the second one is teh default (changing the battery icon)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe17d9eeea0fd: Add useage to locale] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe17d9eeea0fd
<lynorian> first one looks easier to read
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T109: Add restructed text syntax highlighting to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T109#3528
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have we meeting?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL454a8832c427: Add labels to monitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL454a8832c427
<lynorian> I am here
<lynorian> I have been adding style to make it make sure what is a label or button on the manual
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian, in the meantime, have you tried the software-properties driver tab?
<lynorian> I have edited a few things
<lynorian> HMollerCL no not yet
<lynorian> I think I can try it soon I will use a laptop with what is generally considered problematic braodcom wifi
<lynorian> I need 19.04 for that?
<lynorian> and is it packaged yet or do I need to test it in other ways
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I need 19.04 for that?], nope 18.10 i enough
<lynorian> ok
<lynorian> although probably won't test it on my main desktop as the amdgpu driver works well enough for me in this desktop
<lynorian> I could maybe clean up and put my nvidia card in my brothers old comp if I felt like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to try if you have additional drivers, run in a shell: ... udbuntu-drivers list
<lynorian> yeah not for this one
<lynorian> I know I need them for wifi for some of my stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I beliee there won't be meeting today....
<lynorian> ugh yeah only we seem to be here
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd239482919e: Reword badly worded sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd239482919e
<lynorian> I did a ton of editing and labeling on the manual
<lynorian> more work on columns
<lynorian> started working on locale 
<lynorian> the columns were on libreoffice writer
<lynorian> I got more work on lxqt-config-input
<lynorian> some more work on discover like how to see featured packages
<lubot> <HMollerCl> awesome
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I finished the "additional-driver" tab port. But I need testers
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE876dd8078dc7: DSC file for 3.0.5-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE876dd8078dc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE2f0062d827b6: DSC file for 3.0.5-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE2f0062d827b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE4d2addaf7d32: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE4d2addaf7d32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE101ad1ce0ee5: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.5-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE101ad1ce0ee5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEea1ec9fa086f: Import patches-applied version 3.0.5-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEea1ec9fa086f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b2fd3680efc: Finish labeling saved settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b2fd3680efc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL277b9faa0ac0: Add missing label to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL277b9faa0ac0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf38574a98f09: fix typos] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf38574a98f09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36ffd08c33a7: style keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36ffd08c33a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd7c62c7c1040: Add setting GTK2 and GTK3 theme] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd7c62c7c1040
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa981373becb7: Add Sample of font to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa981373becb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59c0e22e1aa1: Add strikeout for Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59c0e22e1aa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf1338ae53beb: Add copy/paste to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf1338ae53beb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c9d610291cb: Add cut and select all] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c9d610291cb
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/9Aom5b_nUe4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [https://youtu.be/9Aom5b_nUe4], Nice catch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1078476414821847041
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll check it out
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks for the update
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just landed safely back in NY fam. Sorry I missed the meeting. Gonna try to recoup from being sick
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where you fly from? :)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Definitely will make the fixes that lynorian mentioned
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> From Toronto
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My girlfriends sisters family lives there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh nice
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Fun time for the holidays
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What did you do this week Simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just hung out, with family
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have off of school all this week and the first half of next week.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45f6fd4a8744: Add delete selected text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45f6fd4a8744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf11481635804: Slight reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf11481635804
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1bbf25c14e2a: Add permissions to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1bbf25c14e2a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL33d5e85bf906: Add a label to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL33d5e85bf906
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18ac64410955: Add labels to Kcalc scientific mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18ac64410955
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL808c458d2087: Add labels to simple buttons and finish scientific] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL808c458d2087
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f5ea47f28c1: Start customizing section for featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f5ea47f28c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47399c7f39a9: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47399c7f39a9
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T144:  Port over "additional drivers" tab from software-properties-gtk to -qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T144#3529
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0767c06c9a5a: DSC file for 0.13.0-2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE0767c06c9a5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd63c18fa6e21: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-2 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVEd63c18fa6e21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELARCHIVE2d08bd37df55: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-2 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELARCHIVE2d08bd37df55
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Agaida??
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c7decb53332: Add label to bluedevil] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c7decb53332
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7058d6aef0cb: Add labels for channel  list and nicks and switching channels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7058d6aef0cb
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c0486d7ec4f: Add copy and paste to firefox keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c0486d7ec4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8571d436703e: Add slect all data in a sheet, row, or column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8571d436703e
<lubot> syntheticwave was added by: syntheticwave
<lubot> jon robson was added by: jon robson
<lubot> TobiasSchneehardt was added by: TobiasSchneehardt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd87092f605b4: Add new sheets and how to switch between them] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd87092f605b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bdbca3747e6: Add inserting special characters] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bdbca3747e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4a5d81b5013: Add menu for new sheet] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4a5d81b5013
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55c538080dd4: Add how to open recent files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55c538080dd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING00959e00682d: New upstream Git snapshot.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING00959e00682d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGde71e1d6d921: Remove reverse-applicable patches.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGde71e1d6d921
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa981c1319181: Add a patch lowering the LXQt version required.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa981c1319181
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1b2be5bf1ac0: Add missing build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1b2be5bf1ac0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGae3e0d21482b: Bump Standards-version to 4.3.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGae3e0d21482b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGe22375561349: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGe22375561349
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T116: Cherry pick lxqt-config GUI fixes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116#3534
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83b20390bedd: Add page width zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83b20390bedd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING486282e1fed9: Add Conflicts/Replaces for lxqt-config-l10n.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING486282e1fed9
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-23
<guiverc> Of no importance, I felt this first login looked a little untidy (https://photos.app.goo.gl/GbfRpiYrnvBaQtbi7) ; probably resolution of display but background will change before release time..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> Of no importance, I felt this first login looked a little untidy (http …], We really need a good sddm theme.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Someone on wallpaper thread on discourse shared a theme that looked good. Maybe we can edit it a bit to match our colours?
<wxl> that was one that overly emphasized minimalism and it had license issues
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will look for something else on gnome-look and GitHub.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can't we use that one only? With our own edits. Would ut still be a license issue?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: re: D46#1463, want me to file an upstream issue with runner? That it and panel have their own config files which control shortcuts and don't follow those in lxqt-globalkeys?
<lubot> <wxl> Yep.
<lubot> <teward001> good you're alive wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> K. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Check mail lubuntu-devel subscribers. :)
<lubot> <teward001> *denies*  \#sarcasm
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> just kidding, alls good, it's not my decision anyways
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> E: You can't deny. Raman is the moderator for the list.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, if someone can sponsor https://phab.lubuntu.me/D66 … I will update meta and try to get it in tomorrow's daily image. I am free on Christmas so can test it (grub theme) thoroughly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Query: what happens if a package is only in rSEED and not in rMETA ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Check mail lubuntu-devel subscribers. :)], OUUU
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [OUUU], *pours salt into Simon's open mouth*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [Check mail lubuntu-devel subscribers. :)], Oooh. I'll start thinging of questions..... 😈
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> Of no importance, I felt this first login looked a little untidy (http …], I would use /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/1910-Lubuntu-logo.png
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [I would use /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/1910-Lubuntu-logo.png], We can, I think that looks good personally. We can also decide that after we see what the winning wallpaper looks like too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> rmj1001 was added by: rmj1001
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @rmj1001 what brings you here?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker rMETA is for metapackages whereas rSEED is for the seed, which is particularly useful for the ISO
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker so if it's in rSEED but not in rMETA, lubuntu-desktop (for example) will not track the changes in the seed
<wxl> @tsimonq2 i'm getting old and forgetful. with rSEED, i just need to arc land and git tag right?
<wxl> err not even tag
<wxl> well i guess we'll know when @The_LoudSpeaker updates rMETA XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 i'm getting old and forgetful. with rSEED, i just need to arc la …], I wouldn't even arc land but you can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Since it's a Launchpad origin as opposed to Phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But maybe the review would be good to have in the commit message
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your discretion
<wxl> ah well same difference
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We only really tag source packages though
<wxl> um the bot is dead huh
<lubot> <kc2bez> yeah the bot needs a boost
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give Dan SSH access so he can poke it XD
<wxl> oh that's @teward001's job isn't it? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, he can poke it XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Literally all someone needs to do is SSH into main, get a shell into the Lugito LXD container as the `ubuntu` user (I don't think it's running as root), run `tmux attach`, `Ctrl + C`, up arrow, enter
<wxl> you do lxd, right, @kc2bez ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I usually run system updates in between CtrlC and restarting it to patch stuff.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm also willing to do a walkthrough of how I do Phab updates but I don't quite remember that off the top of my head
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Since containers and host are different systems, I always try and do system updates when I SSH in and then spot check it to make sure they didn't fubar anything
<wxl> don't forget we've got those admin docs on phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately this is done in production since we don't really have a robust way of staging updates to the container prior to deployment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I usually announce it here when I do Phab updates because chances are the people who would notice that are already in here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For things like WordPress updates I usually have to cross my fingers and hope for the best...
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'm only 2 out of 3 on lucky so far today so I probably shouldn't push my luck. ;)
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [For things like WordPress updates I usually have to cross my fingers and hope fo …], Like jenkins updates!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I'm only 2 out of 3 on lucky so far today so I probably shouldn't push my luck. …], With major things like WordPress and Phab I'll be right there the first time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it's straightforward enough
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Like jenkins updates!], *flashbacks*
<lubot> * RikMills nods
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Usually I block out a solid hour for Jenkins updates just in case because it's a chicken and egg game with plugins and the Jenkins version...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As I'm sure you're aware @RikMills...
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah. I usually hope someone else will do them. 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We really need a consistent update schedule for Lubuntu infra...
<wxl> maybe the LC should hire someone for the task… someone with vast experience in sysadmin… but whoever would they call on?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-24
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would also like to establish some sort of audit log so there's no more "what did Simon f*ck up this time?!?" XD
<wxl> and instead we can say "oh so THAT'S what Simon f'd up this time!"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly!
<wxl> well that would be a relief :)
<wxl> can someone used to multiple keyboard layouts look deeper into this? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-19-10-lxqt-cannot-change-keyboard-layout-shortcuts-not-working/507
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does throwing my keyboard at the wall count as another layout?
<wxl> only one way to find out
<wxl> @kc2bez any reason not to push D64 through? i have every amount of faith in you :)
<kc2bez> wxl: it should be good, I just like the sanity check. 
<kc2bez> Sorry I fell asleep on you last night. 
<kc2bez> early starts during at work this week. 
<kc2bez> many wow
<kc2bez> let me try that again. early start at work all week
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez you free now for next hour or so?
<kc2bez> getting ready to head to work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will quickly update rMETA so that we have changes in the latest iso which will be ready in 2 hours from now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Think you can check and sponsor it? @kc2bez
<kc2bez> go ahead and update when you get a chance. I might be able to check it before then. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> k.
<lubot> <RikMills> Is the software-properties driver tab still working OK for lubuntu?
<lubot> <lynorian> haven't tested something with proprietary drivers in a while
<lubot> <RikMills> saw this comment on a bug about the KDE one, that suggests Qt version might be broken now … https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1853804/comments/6
<lubot> <RikMills> assuming they mean software-properties-qt by that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [haven't tested something with proprietary drivers in a while], +1
<lubot> <RikMills> I'll try the live session in Virtualbox later. That should flag up 'innotek virtualbox' stuff if detection is working
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez running the ./update script now. It is downloading some packages But it takes them from archive.ubuntu.com. Is there a way to make it use local server?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am not sure you would necessarily want to do that due to possible sync issues.
<The_LoudSpeaker> makes sense
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez https://phab.lubuntu.me/D67
<The_LoudSpeaker> you have 30 mins approx
<The_LoudSpeaker> before new iso is created.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh my that is a bunch of removes. It does look to be all i386 related but I think we should have @tsimonq2 or wxl give a peek at this too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: is asleep AFAIK.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I would imagine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 also I suppose
<lubot> <kc2bez> I normally would be too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. We will wait till tomorrow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Oh my that is a bunch of removes. It does look to be all i386 related but I thin …], Those removes were the reason it took this much time to me. I ran the script twice(2nd time in a fresh clone) to make sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The first run was after a git pull in a clone I made before returning home.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It makes sense that it is removed but at the same time I wouldn't mind the double check.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<The_LoudSpeaker> so since it is not in rMETA and only in rSEED, would that mean that grub-theme would be only in live image and won't get installed while installing from it?
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez [It makes sense that it is removed but at the same time I wouldn't mind the doubl …], You didn't pull the latest lubuntu-meta source
<lubot> <RikMills> That is why
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez There is this change which you don't have: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/20.04.3
<lubot> <RikMills> I have pushed Adam's change to git
<lubot> <RikMills> oh, it was @The_LoudSpeaker making the change!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, I was just on as a reviewer.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [saw this comment on a bug about the KDE one, that suggests Qt version might be b …], In my system software-properties-qt works ok (20.04)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for looking at it @RikMills
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills software-properties-kde also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could it be software-properties-gtk?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, software-properties-gtk also works ok in my system, 20.04 on virtualbox
<lubot> <RikMills> I think they are just mistaken to be honest, as I don't see how what they say could happen.
<lubot> <RikMills> Just wanted to check. Thanks :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [Just wanted to check. Thanks :)], thanks to you. However, if update-xapian-index solved the issue, maybe there are some maintenance task needed to be done. It says the installation was from 17.10 media.
<lubot> <RikMills> My guess would be coincidence rather than cause and effect
<theloudspeaker> I was pinged? @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> @theloudspeaker [<theloudspeaker> I was pinged? @RikMills], Yes, your lubuntu-meta diff
<theloudspeaker> Landed?
<lubot> <kc2bez> no
<lubot> <RikMills> @theloudspeaker [<theloudspeaker> Landed?], No, it was wrong, as the lubuntu git repo was out of date with the archive
<theloudspeaker> yup! I just read your comment on phab.
<theloudspeaker> I will do it again tonight.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<theloudspeaker> And drop the current one in a sec.
<theloudspeaker> Abandoned.
<theloudspeaker> Wonder why abandoned has an icon of a flight? @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm chaning the update-notifier nag time from 1 hour to 1 day, the changelog should change from 0.1 to 0.2 ?? or 0.1ubuntu1 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or there is no need to?
<lubot> <kc2bez> My instinct tells me 0.2 but probably best to verify.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills you have your own plasmoid update notifier right? doesi interacts with the update tab of software-properties-qt?
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [@RikMills you have your own plasmoid update notifier right? doesi interacts with …], It is a binary now, but no, it does not. I am not sure how you think it might.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ideally it should, right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That tab has settings on when to check updates and what to do when there are updates.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills we use update-notifier-common which among other things has an "apt update" cron that is handled by the update tab. So we use that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and we run /lib/update-notifier/apt-check to check if there are updates.
<lubot> <RikMills> our notifier uses packagkit and its own schedule IIRC
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<lubot> <teward001> Derp.  @tsimonq2 so the infra for weblate and stuff doesnt have the resources it needs on the lubuntu infra i’m workin on spinning it on my cloud infra I use
<lubot> <teward001> No eta as to availability yet though
<wxl> @RikMills do you have any clue why adam, who i know signed off on lubuntu going to git for the seeds, would even bother not pushing such a change to git? maybe we need to concoct some sort of script to check for updates to the archive that aren't in git for anything on launchpad. sigh.
<RikMills> wxl: it was a change to the launchpad lubuntu-meta source package. NOT the lubuntu seeds in git. you happen to maintain your metapackage source in YOUR git, but that is nothing to do with the seed migration to git
<wxl> RikMills: so i see, but i'm confused as to why he didn't also hit the seeds, since it is they that directly affect the isos.
<RikMills> wxl: the seeds did not change, so no need
<wxl> RikMills: mostly true (though a couple things should change here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/seed/browse/focal/ship-live)
<RikMills> wxl: they should change, but the metapackage change to stop generation of i386 stuff is all that was actually needed to kill of meta part. it is up to you to tidy up your own shop on the cruft in your seeds that no longer have any effect apart from wasted characters
<RikMills> Adam was quite kind to go through and adjust all the metas!
<wxl> ^^^^ @The_LoudSpeaker you should probably make that change to rSEED before resubmitting to rMETA
 * RikMills notes that Kubuntu is the only flavour that he did not do, as I had already cleaned my own shop :P
<RikMills> wxl: he can make the change, but as your meta now knows B-all about i386, it would not matter
<wxl> yeah i'm not complaining so much as concerned about how to retain parity
 * wxl wonders what the b refers to, but then remembers that favorite word of the uk
<wxl> RikMills: i was referring to the change he intends to make for lubuntu-grub-theme, etc., but yeah, it wouldn't otherwise matter
<RikMills> in kubuntu's KA we have a 'check-archive' that checkes your git branch is up to date with the launchpad archive version 
<RikMills> *check-archive script
 * RikMills pours a large brandy for the channel
<wxl> ooh that would make a nice post-checkout git hook
<RikMills> the simple version only checks the version, but at least it would detect if someone like a core dev, motu, release team etc had done an upload you missed
 * kc2bez lost his voice and can use the brandy. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^^^^ @The_LoudSpeaker you should probably make that change to rSEED before …], What changes?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> RikMills: mostly true (though a couple things should change here https://p …], You mean these?
<lubot> <RikMills> run the update script. you should get this... … ```lubuntu-meta (20.04.4) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium …   * Refreshed dependencies …   * Added lubuntu-grub-theme to desktop …   * Added xfonts-efont-unicode to desktop```
<theloudspeaker> K. Will do.
<theloudspeaker> Almost forgot, Merry Christmas everyone!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @theloudspeaker [<theloudspeaker> Almost forgot, Merry Christmas everyone!], Merry Christmas!
<lubot> <B3twiise> Is there a screen reader shipped by default with lubuntu,
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't believe so
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-25
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: You might want to say something in #lxqt ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, @HMollerCl would you like to join #lxqt to comment about the issue? I am already talking with agaida, he says we should fix it. Can get you the backlog if you want.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, @HMollerCl would you like to join #lxqt to comment about the issue? I am a …], I'm a little busy now, could you save the log so I can read later?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D68
<lubot> <RikMills> That's what I got 🙂
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then an "arc diff" could have saved me the effort. ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Anyway, do you have upload rights?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills
<lubot> <RikMills> Not at home right now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. Okay. Enjoy the holiday, i will put you also as one of the reviewers from next time. If you don't mind.
<lubot> <RikMills> 👍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If you are not busy, someone please follow up on that guy in support of he needs any help.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sorry, Christmas day here still. was busy with the family.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-26
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Merry Christmas to those who celebrate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez wxl When do we want to do Raman's grilling?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm abstaining from voting until that's done :)
<lubot> <wxl> Uh doodle poll
<lubot> <wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2019-December/001714.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's Doodle? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now we just need Dan
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I should also bookmark mailing list archives. I think. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Now we just need Dan], I've checked some boxes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So tonight for me.
 * The_LoudSpeaker fastens the armour
 * RikMills looks for a big mace with armour piercing spikes...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker now I have some time, do you have the logs of the conversation in #lxqt?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:09 pm] <+afb3agaidaand  the problem is real but not that easy to fix - to be honest, it works most of the time fine but will need some structural changes in some data models 
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:10 pm] <+afb3agaidaso the priority isn't that high - there are a lot of other things to be cleaned up first
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:11 pm] <76b3The_LoudSpeakernoted. I will try to document and file a bug soon.
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:14 pm] <+afb3agaidait boils down to - the shortcuts should not be written to panel and runner configurations, only to shortcut handling - and only get from there 
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:16 pm] <+afb3agaidasetting these things from within an application is totally fine - will never work 100% safe without locking mechanisms, but fine until someone is willing to break this willingly
<The_LoudSpeaker> There you go @hmollercl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> honestly I don't remember which is the current problem, I mean right now on clean installation it works. So the problem only is when new panels are created?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and if user wants to change config from lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for runner and for panel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there was a detailed discussion. agaida tested things himself and confirmed. I will pm you the detailed log.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, @teward001 the script to replace our packaging requirements is ready? I can test it. I just nuked the container which I used to use.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> creating one with a gui profile.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ugghhh! I kept my phone away and no arcanist asks me to provide api token which needs the 2FA authentication from my phone.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [there was a detailed discussion. agaida tested things himself and confirmed. I w …], mmm, that doesn't seems to be an easy fix to do it ourselves. I would document it clear in the manual. to avoid mistakes and leave it as known bugs.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [mmm, that doesn't seems to be an easy fix to do it ourselves. I would document i …], yup! we should do that for eoan. For focal, I think we can push upstream for a fix maybe? wxl ? we can anyway always put it in focal's manual i needed. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [creating one with a gui profile.], Now I can use sublime from container. yay!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How did I author this? I don't see a diff linked.https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8d14dd93bcc80f95cf12cd04ad932091de9c5194
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot actually. 😁 Can someone remind me how we pick latest git from upstream?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, haven't done that, only patches.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I need to find exact commit which was done before we (I) picked from upstream that day. Then create a patch from that to commit defining latest release.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> afaik there are no changes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But how do we confirm?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh wait.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there are many changes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> prior to picking the git, we were using 0.14.1
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> with our own versions appended
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the pick was just before upstream's 0.14.2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But final version released is 0.14.3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so i need to make a patch from 0.14.2 to 0.14.3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I've checked some boxes.], So @kc2bez wxl that's 11:30 AM Central today?
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes, 12:30 Eastern
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good. Technically there's two of us needed for quorum but all three is great too :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> The more the merrier :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills @teward001 @HMollerCl etc. while y'all don't have final voting rights, you're welcome to attend and participate in the grilling :)
<lubot> <RikMills> I will have guests about that time, so looks like I can't 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [I will have guests about that time, so looks like I can't 😢], You're welcome to leave questions here too... ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The source which I had fixed got lost when I deleted the container. :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> while applying `git diff COMMIT COMMIT^ > patchname.patch` which commit is written first? the start one or the end one?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [while applying git diff COMMIT COMMIT^ > patchname.patch which commit is written …], Doing this gets a patch which undoes COMMIT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want a patch that applies COMMIT, reverse the two
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it's saying "given this base COMMIT, produce a diff that gets me to ANOTHER COMMIT"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah so it should take 2 different commits as input na?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your original command says "given the base of COMMIT, give me the diff to get back to COMMIT^"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [yeah so it should take 2 different commits as input na?], Correct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the one without "^" is the destination commit right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No! it is the start one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It goes git diff ORIGINAL DESTINATION
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [No! it is the start one], Yeah :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *facepalms*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also what about this: … `ubuntu@focal-dev:~/lxqt-globalkeys$ git apply --check ~/release.patch --3way … error: config/translations/lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts_gl.ts: does not exist in index`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just got that when I tried a correct patch.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's not something I'd be able to tell you off the top of my head, hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried cherry picking patches instead of manually creating a patch and re-applying it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Earlier I had created a patch using gitk and that did not apply but the one created when using correct git diff command as you specified, gives me this^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Have you tried cherry picking patches instead of manually creating a patch and r …], Nope. Not cherry picking. But let me try something. one sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> idk why but this doesn't apply: … `git diff 76eace1f491b14ab3f1b0c688493ca3a11d22ebd 9ae09e4684e8daae19eceef8548c3cd31abd1bef`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> This should work na? 🤔
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> OH WAIT.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know why it isn't
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> probably
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> :(
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will just clone from MoM, fix it, commit locally. then create a patch and apply it to clone from phab.
<lubot> <wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging_for_new_upstream_releases/
<The_LoudSpeaker> wow! How did I miss this doc when I searched on phab earlier?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's for releases, not git verson
<The_LoudSpeaker> tho I did have the idea of modifying the version in changelog and then running uscan
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah true @hmollercl
<The_LoudSpeaker> but it can be applied here i think
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I do the copyright update?
<The_LoudSpeaker> scan for changes in the diff created between versions? in this case the patch that I created from out pick to the latest release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let's get this rolling here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl @kc2bez roll call?
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Walter might be late
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So basically, our goal is to ask you questions to ensure that you're qualified to be a Lubuntu Developer
<The_LoudSpeaker> ready.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This could last up to an hour and ends when there are no more questions for you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Answer each question to the best of your ability
<The_LoudSpeaker> understood.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan, want to go first or should I?
<kc2bez> I can go.
<kc2bez> First question.
<kc2bez> Which pocket does an upload go to for the development series?
<The_LoudSpeaker> proposed
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not sure
<kc2bez> proposed is the answer.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ufff.
<kc2bez> Simon do you want to go?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At what point in the cycle should you be careful not to introduce any new features, and what day is that for the 20.04 cycle?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The point is Feature freeze
<The_LoudSpeaker> and for the date, give me a sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> feb 27
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Correct.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan?
<kc2bez> What is the rationale for a SRU?
<The_LoudSpeaker> The update should be very very stable and shoudn't cause regressions in any way. users expect a high degree of stability
<kc2bez> That is true.
<kc2bez> I have a follow-up to that.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any update shouldn't cause any problems in their day to day activities. instead it should improve their experience. Fot that, the SRU should be extremly stable
<kc2bez> Also true.
<kc2bez> Here is my follow-up:
<kc2bez> Does a SRU make sense even if a bug is not high impact?
<The_LoudSpeaker> If the bug is a low impact one, it doesn't make sense to push the fix. there are costs of network and time for downloading updates. it should be worth it.
<kc2bez> Possible regressions should play a factor too.
<kc2bez> It is a judgement call though.
<kc2bez> Simon?
<The_LoudSpeaker> examples of such bugs are those which do not affect users at run time. they should be instead staged and released along with other high impact fixes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What is the name of the tool which does Proposed Migration in Debian and Ubuntu, what is the criteria for a package to migrate to the release pocket in Ubuntu, and for bonus points, what pop culture reference does it come from? (If you can't answer the last one, that's okay.)
<The_LoudSpeaker> The proposed-migration scripts do the migration in Debian an Ubuntu.
<The_LoudSpeaker> The criteria is as follows:
<The_LoudSpeaker> 1. must be built and published on all supported architectures.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 2. all the dependencies must be already satisfied or should be installed along with the package.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 3. there should be no bugs with the tag "block-proposed" against the package
<The_LoudSpeaker> 4. the package or its binaries should pass the reverse-dependencies test in autopkgtests
<The_LoudSpeaker> 5. finally, the introduction of the package shouldn't break any packages already in release package
<The_LoudSpeaker> don't know the pop culture reference.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The answer I was looking for is https://youtu.be/elueA2rofoo - the rest is acceptable, thanks. XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan?
<The_LoudSpeaker> britney spears. ggwp!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<kc2bez> Which of those 5 do you need for the package to be considered a valid candidate?
<The_LoudSpeaker> 1, 2 and 4
<kc2bez> correct.
<kc2bez> Did Walter make it here yet?
<The_LoudSpeaker> nope I think.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't think so
<kc2bez> ok 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just pinged him.
<kc2bez> Simon?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is more of a nuanced question but one worth exploring nonetheless: what's the difference between the Archive Admins and the Release Team, and where do you find who is in each?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not completely sure about the roles of archive admins. Release team moderates the SRUs , mointor new relases of (l/x/k)ubuntu and they are the ones you can go to if you want to get your packages into proposed without satisfying "valid candidate" and to get features in after freezes.
<The_LoudSpeaker> you can find who is which team by looking at their launchapad pages.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Archive Admins accept packages from the NEW queues, Release Team can let packages in. SRU Team, while it has some overlap in members from other teams, is its own team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And, into the release pocket, not proposed :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup. released. my bad.
<kc2bez> What is the general process for a feature freeze exception?
<The_LoudSpeaker> the request should be filed as bug against the package in launchpad with status of "NEW" The request shoul contain the following information:
<The_LoudSpeaker> 1. enough description of changes to gauge the impacts
<The_LoudSpeaker> 2. a section explaining benefits from the changes
<The_LoudSpeaker> 3. additional information that could be useful to take the decision.
<kc2bez> sounds good. Simon?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why is it important to always do high quality work and ask if you're unsure before uploading? Who does it reflect on, who does it impact, and what levers would you be able to pull?
<The_LoudSpeaker> It is important because changes one makes affect a large variety of users who expect a stable and high definition experience from the ubuntu and its flavours. As a developer making those changes, one should make sure they meet the expectations. It reflects the quality of the work done by the developer himself.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not sure I understand the last part of the question.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As in, how are you able to influence Lubuntu and Ubuntu as a whole with developer powers?
<The_LoudSpeaker> With developer powers, I have the ability to change the user experience drastically, even with small changes. Thus, it is a huge responsiblity. As user experience ultimately leads to the image of Lubuntu and Ubuntu as a whole in the minds of the users.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice answer. I'm ready to vote
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dan?
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> it's time for my traditional trick question
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look who decided to show up XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<kc2bez> go wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> yay! sensei is here finally!
<wxl> well first thing's first. how do you upload a change to the archive?
<The_LoudSpeaker> as a lubuntu-dev I can only make changes to packages that are in lubuntu packageset. to make changes, I should find the source of the package in ubuntu. can be phab or launchpad in case of lubuntu packages. I should make changes locally. push them through arcanist or bzr. 
 * The_LoudSpeaker fingers crossed.
<wxl> ok so let's say you're going to play sponsor for someone
<wxl> how do you upload their changes?
<The_LoudSpeaker> wait. I can also use dput. But I don't currently have much idea about how to do that.
<wxl> yep, that's the right answer
<The_LoudSpeaker> to upload changes for someone I am sponsoring, I should check and accept their diffs on phab.
<wxl> dput is also used to upload where?
<The_LoudSpeaker> arc land
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec. I will say the whole process
<wxl> naw that's good
<wxl> but outside of the archive, what can you use dput for? uploading where?
<The_LoudSpeaker> uploading to ppas
<wxl> nice
<The_LoudSpeaker> I did that with lubuntu-grub-theme
<wxl> if you do not specify a location in dput, what happens? where does it upload to?
<The_LoudSpeaker> goes to ubuntu archives by default.
<wxl> so how are you going to keep yourself from mistakenly uploading to the archive when you mean to go to a ppa? :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> put a local dput file for ppa. or edit the /etc/dput.cf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I've done that btw, it's embarrassing)
<lubot> <RikMills> Me too
<wxl> oh you're prepared. nice.
<wxl> ok, i'm ready.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me too. Dan?
<kc2bez> I have nothing further, I am ready.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Voting in
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
 * The_LoudSpeaker armour waiting for rikmills
<kc2bez> +1
<wxl> +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations @The_LoudSpeaker on becoming the fourth Lubuntu Developer!
<kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll add him on LP real quick
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<wxl> good job :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> congrats @The_LoudSpeaker
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I just remembered https://phab.lubuntu.me/P53 being open in one of the 30 tabs I had. wxl: you think It can be applied directly ? This was created from MoM
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! @hmollercl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [congrats @The_LoudSpeaker], Now where's your application? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Now where's your application? XD], https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/applications/theloudspeaker/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, Hans'
<kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/applications/theloudspeaker/], it's in the future..
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!], Congrats
<kc2bez> Congratulations @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! @kc2bez @RikMills
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now go upload your own stuff XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills where is your mace?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Now go upload your own stuff XD], XD tomorrow morning. gotta sleep now. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think the better question is where @RikMills' core dev app is 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [XD tomorrow morning. gotta sleep now. :)], Have fun!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait. while we were talking, I think the build I put succeded. And i managed to bump the version of lxqt-globalkeys I think.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> one query: we don't have .mailman folder right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [one query: we don't have .mailman folder right?], * . mailmap
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [also, @teward001 the script to replace our packaging requirements is ready? I ca …], No, having some issues getting the arc scripts installed, because git clone is inefficient
<lubot> <teward001> and can't get it into a PPA in a way that works
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [No, having some issues getting the arc scripts installed, because git clone is i …], No you
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@RikMills @teward001 @HMollerCl etc. while y'all don't have final voting rights, …], E:CONTEXT
<lubot> <teward001> oh dev membership
<lubot> <teward001> *is still waking up today*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wait. while we were talking, I think the build I put succeded. And i managed to …], nvm this.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl, I changed the sleep time in lubuntu-update-notifer, changelog should be updated to 0.2 or 0.1ubuntu1 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 0.2 since it's a native package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only quilt packages or Ubuntu revisions of native packages in Debian use ubuntu
<wxl> oh hey while you're at it trim down the short name
<wxl> !info lubuntu-update-notifier
<ubot93> lubuntu-update-notifier (0.1, focal): Package includes a bash daemon (lubuntu-upg-notifier.sh) which. In component universe, is optional. Built by lubuntu-update-notifier. Size 9 kB / 61 kB
<wxl> er short desc
<wxl> you can see it cuts off there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I already pushed a commit changing the time (forgot the changelog), can/should I use the same commit or should I use a new on?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *one
<wxl> packaging guide says "certainly under 80" but clearly you're limited to 62
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I already pushed a commit changing the time (forgot the changelog), can/should I …], Use a new one
<wxl> commit messages don't really matter all that much.. not like changelog entries
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: so Description in control is short desc?
<wxl> Description is both, technically
<wxl> see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/debian/control$52
<wxl> you can see that the remainder of the "Description" line is the short desc
<wxl> while the remainder of the file (what follows right after the "Description" line and is prepended by spaces with periods to indicate blank lines) is the long desc
<wxl> so in this case the long desc includes the short desc, but it's got a capital d. indeed we find the short one here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/calamares
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks. I remember I had to make it longer because lintian was complaining
<wxl> debian's package tool shows the whole thing https://packages.debian.org/sid/calamares
<wxl> so the packages tool is called "packages." go figure. https://salsa.debian.org/webmaster-team/packages
<wxl> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/description-too-short.html doesn't seem to be too difficult to resolve :)
<wxl> and here's one re: long desc but not as severe https://lintian.debian.org/tags/extended-description-is-probably-too-short.html
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 pulled, need something else to appear in the daily?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-27
<kc2bez> I miss the bot :( If only there was a way to fix that ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Woops, today was thursday
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, we've missed a few of them. The holidays seem to have been a contributing factor.
<lubot> <lynorian> understood
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I miss the bot :( If only there was a way to fix that ;)], How late will you be around? When I'm done with my workout in about an hour to hour and a half I can show you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Woops, today was thursday], Well we all know the big news ;) but agreed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [How late will you be around? When I'm done with my workout in about an hour to h …], Otherwise some other day; I can document it all and just give you the details. Up to you
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Otherwise some other day; I can document it all and just give you the details. U …], We can do it some other time, I was mostly just giving you a little jab :) I hope to be sleeping by then XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries
<lubot> <lynorian> big news did I miss something?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker became a Lubuntu developer today.
<guiverc> Congatulations @The_LoudSpeaker !
<guiverc> (& well done, keep up the good work)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think wxl would agree that he reminds me a little of...myself pre-MOTU :)
<lubot> <lynorian> super enthusiastic
<wxl> 
<wxl> @kc2bez i thought we were going to get @teward001 to give you ssh access to you could kick the bot
<wxl> @tsimonq2 i think if you look at my last comment on raman's application, you'll see i most certainly agree with you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> Congatulations @The_LoudSpeaker !], Thanks!
<guiverc> I just noticed a bug in #ubuntu-bugs-announce; crash when non-english is used for install (kub 19.10); maybe we should have testcase (any combination but NOT default-english language)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nice idea. We should add it to testing-checklist.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We all can test in our own languages. I am excited to install in Hindi.
<guiverc> :(  it doesn't support 'ocker'  (bad aussie mangled-english)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 pulled, need something else to appear in the daily?], @tsimonq2 ^ do I need to do something more so package is updated?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez i thought we were going to get @teward001 to give you ssh access t …], were we?
<lubot> <teward001> nobody told me :P
<wxl> @teward001 yeah please give kc2bez ssh access :) 
<wxl> focal daily didn't build like normal today. i bumped it and now we have an image again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do we know what the issue was there?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I pushed the new Cala yesterday we should probably check that soon too.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 looks like infra issues
<wxl> there wasn't even a build log
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 looks like infra issues], Oh nice
<wxl> it did attempt to build for 75 minutes, but no clue what it was doing
<lubot> <kc2bez> weird
<wxl> i'm thinking perhaps it stalled and then hit some timeout
<wxl> RikMills suggested that not having logs does happen sometimes with such infrastructure issues
<RikMills> I know it does. not usual, but when you have done 1000's, you see it every once in a while
<wxl> i might kick bionic too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would be a nice project for someone to figure out how to make latest LTS builds not fail once in a while because of kernel dep messes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like just make it retry itself once, which usually fixes the issue...
<wxl> could easily be done in the cronjob
<lubot> <RikMills> Does not help that they build with proposed pocket!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only issue with that is that the automatic retry should happen iff it's a kernel dep issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Does not help that they build with proposed pocket!], Right
<wxl> why is eoan still on the iso tracker manifest?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Next time a build fails like that, I might be motivated to get to the bottom of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> why is eoan still on the iso tracker manifest?], Probably because of 19.10.1 Pi images
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'd personally poke Adam and sil2100
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (sil2100 did the release but Adam actually uses a bouncer...)
<wxl> i mean i don't care all that much. it's just messy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I suspect, but don't know for sure, that sil2100 either doesn't know how to remove it or didn't remember
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's okay though, like I said I think it's a pretty easy fix...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also think that most of the usual Canonicallers modulo IS may be out on vac
<wxl> the cron job could just wait a couple hours, test for the iso a la http, and failing that, rebuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BY THE WAY wxl, modulo is the correct word in this situation. I've been waiting months to make my point on this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So for example 10 % 3? That's 1
<wxl> yes dear
<wxl> anyways bionic is showing the same symptoms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Modulo is the remainder given a certain division operation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, yes :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> and...................?
<wxl> livefs doesn't build, fails to go to sync https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/bionic/daily-live-20191227.log
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [and...................?], At one point wxl said I didn't know what I was talking about and I just remembered that conversation
<wxl> if you go track down the buildlog for livefs, you won't find it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/bionic/lubuntu/+build/196949 e.g.
<wxl> i don't think i said that
<wxl> although you often don't know what you're talking about :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> the cron job could just wait a couple hours, test for the iso a la http, a …], Right, but I'm not sure we can automatically assume all bionic failures are due to this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i don't think i said that], Yes you did
<wxl> go find the logs or it didn't happen
<wxl> anyways
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> although you often don't know what you're talking about :)], Only sometimes; sometimes I do "fake it until I make it"
<wxl> i hit the rebuild but no activity so far http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/384/builds
<wxl> ah there it goes
<wxl> jeez
<wxl> infra IS in bad shap
<wxl> e
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i hit the rebuild but no activity so far http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracke …], Rebuilds are on a five min cronjob
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So if you request it at FOO:12 it won't ever build until FOO:15
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think it throws it into an SQL database which Nusakan just reads from every five minutes...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not really ideal but hey, it works
<lubot> <RikMills> Updating in real time would just waste some CPU heat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [Updating in real time would just waste some CPU heat], Yeah, I don't think that the benefit of having it happen instantly outweighs the engineering cost of implementing it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it is worth noting that such a delay exists
<wxl> weird the bionic log is truncated but it seems to have published https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/bionic/daily-live-20191227.1.log
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-28
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> For a brief moment I thought it was lubuntu-grub-theme that failed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone has the link to the upstream issue where the window sizes of terminal settings/panel settings etc ?
<kc2bez> Lubuntu-grub-theme didn't break the iso, you haven't uploaded it yet @The_LoudSpeaker ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is there in rSEED
<kc2bez> not I meta though
<kc2bez> in
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If I am to upload it, It will have to wait till next year probably.
<lubot> <RikMills> @The_LoudSpeaker [If I am to upload it, It will have to wait till next year probably.], Why?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RikMills [Why?], It's 4 days until next year, mind
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Why?], Heading to Gopal's place for new year.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @UniversalSuperBox [It's 4 days until next year, mind], I said probably.
<lubot> <RikMills> If it is not urgent, then best you wait and do it yourself then. Use your new powers!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I am eager but I can wait a few days.
<lubot> * RikMills nods
<lubot> * The_LoudSpeaker 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [It's 4 days until next year, mind], Next decade
<lubot> <kc2bez> 😱
<lubot> <kc2bez> They fly by so fast XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm starting to feel old. I remember 2010...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I remember 01/01/2010
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hey, don't remind me of feeling old XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can't party like it's 1999 anymore.
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you are missing the referencehttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rblt2EtFfC4&feature=youtu.be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [If you are missing the referencehttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rblt2EtFfC4&featur …], I get the reference XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I'm starting to feel old. I remember 2010...], You are still young ra. I turn 20 next month. 👨🏻‍🦳
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-29
<wxl> hurry someone go revert this commit with lyn's @lubuntu.me addy https://cgit.kde.org/trojita.git/commit/?id=3a8462ff285db3b12253699a6217ba3ab781d3fb
<wxl> huh
<wxl> @kc2bez pm me next time you're on irc. i have a present for you.
<teward> i already poked on Telegram
<teward> UNRELATED
<teward> Debian broke piuparts xD
<wxl> wow there's really no print function in trojita
<lubot> <kc2bez> :( I guess you could save it and open it in featherpad or something.
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: bet you that the reasoning is: "Who needs to print their stuff nowadays printing is oldschool we don't need that stuff reeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> ... and yes I was drinking earlier :)
<wxl> hahahahahahha
<wxl> so true though
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6QNv_ig5V8
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Otherwise some other day; I can document it all and just give you the details. U …], When you get a chance feel free to write up a little something. @teward001 gave me access. Probably a short SOP guide would be good, history wasn't too revealing.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am trying to use my new powers. following the packaging tutorial.
<The_LoudSpeaker> failing at debuild -S
<The_LoudSpeaker> gpg: /tmp/debsign.Kz9IXTTj/lubuntu-meta_20.04.4.dsc: clear-sign failed: No secret key
<The_LoudSpeaker> ah. I need to debuild -S  -d -sa -k[key] ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> whats the parameter for [key] ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @RikMills
<The_LoudSpeaker> @hmollercl
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P54
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ah. I need to debuild -S  -d -sa -k[key] ?], Use gpg --list-secret-keys to get the key ID. Look for a line like "sec 12345/12ABCDEF"; the part after the slash is the key ID. (or after the space)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But now I am on the way to pune.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will definitely do this after 1st.
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker also, make sure you did section 2.)L.) under extras here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-requirements/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Bzr is not done yet. Everything else is set up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am considering using the container on my aws machine. Then I can use it from my phone. Anyone else does this? @teward001 ? (I am anyway paying to use quassel and wireguard on it soo...)
<lubot> vnareyko was added by: vnareyko
<kc2bez> 2.) L.) isn't for bzr, I think it will address the issue you are having.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> 2.) L.) isn't for bzr, I think it will address the issue you are having …], 👍🏻
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl @kc2bez @tsimonq2 @RikMills], If we had @everyone in Telegram we'd be screwed XD
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Agreed
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, i think i need to revert this commit. https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAd5fbbc481817
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Messed up the email id. Says authored by my container.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker since that's the phab/git side i wouldn't worry *that* much. the changelog is right. how did you deal with the upload?
